# Enttäuschung im Endcontent



## Adeldart (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo was in diesem Thread: gesagt wurde stimmt schon teilweise und ich möchte ohne geflame andere Dinge aufwerfen.
Im Endcontent bestehen viele schwächen des Spiels.
Der Angriff auf Festungen macht momentan keinen Sinn, da die Zonen bei einem Ernsten Angriff der Orders (zwischen 6-8 WBs) aufgrund von der Perfomance des Servers in einen Zonencrash ausarten.
Die Destros (so scheint mir) haben jegliche lust an Ernsthaften Angriffen verloren (ich rede von middenland, kA wie es auf anderen Servern ist).
Viele von uns denken schon aus diesem grund über ein Ende ihres Abbos nach.
Auf Sachliche Emails (an GOA) die dieses Thema ansprechen wird mit einer Standard Email geantwortet (obwohl ebenfalls in der Email darauf hingewiesen das dieses Verhalten für einen Kunden nicht akzeptabel ist bzw. sein sollte).
Viele Farmen nur noch die paar Inits ab.

Bitte versteht mich nicht Falsch ich finde Warhammer ein sehr gutes Spiel (von Prinzip her). Deswegen bitte Flamet hier nicht rum sondern Erötert lieber die Frage ob GOA sich technisch übernommen hat Massenschlachten von mehr als 150 - 200 Spielern in einem Gebiet zu realisieren. Dabei rede ich nicht von der Perfomance eines Einzelnen sondern von der Überlastung des Servers.

MFG

Adeldart


----------



## Astravall (3. Januar 2009)

Gott langsam geht mir das Gejammer auf den Keks ... der Endcontent besteht aus mehr als nur Hauptstadt erobern.

Auf Huss herrscht ein reger Kampf um die Zonen und das eigentliche Ziel ist die Schlacht ... wie würden unsere Orkfreunde es ausdrücken?  .... MOSCH'N.
Es gibt jede Menge Instanzen die ich noch nicht von innen gesehen habe geschweige denn den Endboss besucht. Mir macht das Gerangel um eine einfache Burg genausoviel Spaß wie um die Hauptstadt. Das kommt schon noch und ohne ordentliche Ausrüstung wird es eh schwer den König zu schlagen ... in die Hauptstadt rein kommen ist eine Sache sie erobern eine ganz andere.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die nächste RvR-Schlacht und ob wir der Zerstörung eins auswischen können oder ob sie mal wieder die Zonengrenze in unsere Richtung schieben.

MfG Michael


----------



## Adeldart (3. Januar 2009)

Thema verfehlt.... und das geflame startet...

Der Endcontet besteht aus RvR schlachten die letztendlich Zonen Locken sollen um Festungen anzugreifen. Nun funktioniert das Kämpfen an Festungen mit großen Gruppen aus technischen Gründen nicht.

Es tut mir leid wenn ich den Topicname falsch gewählt habe mir gehts bei dem Thread um Meinungen zu dem Thema der großen Schlachten in den Festungen (welche auf jedenfall zum Endbereich des Spiels gehören) was ihr da für Lösungen seht bzw. ob GOA es hinbekommt die Perfomance der Server so zu erhöhen das die Möglich ist oder ob sie sich eine Instanzierung überlegen werden etc...

Achso und ich habe die mir momentan möglichen Instanzen (Sygmakrypten und WTx2) schon öfters besucht. LV ist aufgrund von Equip problemen bei uns noch nicht 100% Klärbar.
Und ich selbst habe schon so einige RvR schlachten mitgmacht (bin zwar gerade mal rr 43) aber es ist einfach nicht befriedigend immer wieder das Selbe zu machen mit dem Bewusstsein zu machen dasdie Zonen eh nur wieder Resetet werden.


----------



## Klos1 (3. Januar 2009)

Adeldart schrieb:


> Hallo was in diesem Thread: gesagt wurde stimmt schon teilweise und ich möchte ohne geflame andere Dinge aufwerfen.
> Im Endcontent bestehen viele schwächen des Spiels.
> Der Angriff auf Festungen macht momentan keinen Sinn, da die Zonen bei einem Ernsten Angriff der Orders (zwischen 6-8 WBs) aufgrund von der Perfomance des Servers in einen Zonencrash ausarten.
> Die Destros (so scheint mir) haben jegliche lust an Ernsthaften Angriffen verloren (ich rede von middenland, kA wie es auf anderen Servern ist).
> ...



Ob das mit den Servern besser wird, kann nur die Zukunft zeigen. Ich gebe dir aber in sofern recht, daß Goa versagt hätte, würden sie es nicht in nächster Zeit mal hinbekommen, die Server auch bei Festungskämpfen stabil zu halten.

Ansonsten redest du hier von einem weiteren Problem, daß im Moment wohl ganz besonders Middenland betrifft. Auf andere Server ist es nicht so. Ist natürlich Pech für dich, was soll Goa da nun machen? Sie können die Leute nicht mit der Pumpgun im Anschlag dazu zwingen, Oder auf Middenland zu spielen.


----------



## Kizna (3. Januar 2009)

Erster Beitrag im Buffed Forum und es ist Kritik an einen Spiel, wunder dich also nicht wenn die anderen Leute dies als Provokation sehen.

Zum Thema Endcontent: Also mich würde erstmal dein Equip interessieren. Kein Flame in diese Richtung aber um z.B den Burgherren vor der Hauptstadt oder die letzte Burg in den t4 Gebieten zerstören zu können, bedarf es einen ernormen Equip Aufwand. Heist im Klartext Lost vally gruppe suchen und das Teil clearen. Mit dem Eroberer oder gar Auslöscher set brauchst du da gar nicht erst reingehen und natrülich ist auch das Wachposten Set zu wenige. 

Warum? Naja du läufst auf den Burgherr zu, kriegst einen kleinen ae ab, der dank nicht vorhandender überrangender Behütung dir knapp die hälfte der HP abzieht und dich nach 5 sec wieder trifft um dich zu finishen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Leute sollen sich nicht über mangelnden End Content beschweren. Er ist vohanden, funktioniert aber nicht so wie er solte. 
Jedoch wenn er es täte würden viele Spieler aufwachen und bemerken das sie hierfür noch nicht gewachsen sind.
Um es mit WoW zu vergleichen, man ist auch zuerst Moltencore gegangen, bevor man sich durch BWL durchgearbeitet hat um Nax zu sehen.
Hier ist es genau das gleiche, nur dass die meisten Leute es einfach noch nicht wissen.

Das Spiel macht es einen nicht einfach und das ist auch gut so. In WoW kriegst du mittlerweile alles hinterher geschmissen und auch das macht keinen Spaß. Man muss sich was erarbeiten können sei es nun durch PvP oder PvE. Irgendwann wird alles Eintönig aber nur solange man kein richtiges Ziel hat. Mein Ziel ist es eines Tages im War-Band gegen den Herrscher der Zerstörung zu stehen und hierfür farm ich PvP ab und gehe Lost Vally und mit diesem Ziel habe ich auch keine Langeweile.


----------



## Thurgom (3. Januar 2009)

Was meckert ihr alle gleich den TE an ??

Wenn bei uns 4 mal am Tag "Glänzender Weg" aufgeht und bei allen Angriffen maximal 15-20 Spieler dort antreten, weil diese Festung eh so verbuggt und uneinnehmabr ist, kann man doch mal die Frage in den Raum stellen, ob hier nicht irgendetwas falsch läuft... Ich mein der Sinn eines Locks kann nicht darin liegen, dass direkt 50 Destrus nach Drachenwacht porten, um in 60Minuten ein "neutrales" Keep zu holen...

Wer mir aber momentan noch mehr leid tut ist die Order, die sich durch taktisches Vorgehen in Unterzahl Zonen-Locks erarbeitet, um dann vom Server gekickt zu werden.

Jeder der hier sagt "Hört doch auf zu meckern und holt weiterhin Keeps, denn das macht ja so viel Spass" soll erst mal noch eine Weile oRvR betreiben und dann urteilen. Denn mit fast RR50 und hunderten von eroberten Keeps will man auch mal mehr sehen. Das hat rein garnichts damit zu tun wie ihr "End-Content" definiert, oder wie alt das Spiel ist... Organisation und Engagement sollten belohnt und nicht bestraft werden.

EDIT: Falls hier jetzt jemand behauptet, dass die Festung so funktioniert wie sie sollte, dann ein klares "NEIN". Denn ein BO mit 5 Teilen aus LV sollte nicht 8k AE-Schaden vom Lord bekommen. Der Lord sollte auch nicht nach dem ersten Pull kräftig weiter AE'n und die Heiler sollten auch rezzen können... Das alles ist nähmlich der Fall, sobald der Lord einmal gepullt wurde...


----------



## _zorni_ (3. Januar 2009)

Der TE hat (leider) recht. So richtig spielbar ist das nicht. Auf Tickets gibt es in der Tat nur vorformulierte Standardtexte. Wie man oft liest gibt es diese Probleme in den USA nicht, mich würde interessieren ob das stimmt und wenn ja, warum dies so ist.


----------



## KleinerSchurke (3. Januar 2009)

Um es kurz zu machen. Festungskämpfe sind so wie die Performance ist zur Zeit nicht möglich, weder für die Order noch die Destros. Gestern hab ich es wieder erlebt, Lags die bis zu 10Sek. dauern sind in einem Festungskampf nicht tragbar, weil man absolut keine Möglichkeit mahr hat zu reagieren. Die Zonen stürzem nicht mehr ab aber ich komm ja auch nicht und kann sagen, ok Leute ihr bekommt das nicht hin also zahl ich mal nur noch 10€ !!!!
Sie bekommen von uns Geld also sollten sie diese Dinge langsam in den Griff bekommen, weil sonst sehe ich schwarz für War, obwohl ich finde das es ein supergeiles Spiel ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

HF und so :-)


Gehört nicht hier her aber muss ich auchmal noch sagen.Wenn ich die Order immer jammern höre sie sind zu wenig kann ich nur noch lachen. Bei uns auf Carroburg kommen sie immer in Massen, also hört auf zu jammern auf Orderseite endlich.Wenn ihr es dann immer noch nicht schafft in einem Verhältnis von 3:1 für euch ne Festung usw. zu nehmen, sag ich nur selber schuld;-)


----------



## Adeldart (3. Januar 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Erster Beitrag im Buffed Forum und es ist Kritik an einen Spiel, wunder dich also nicht wenn die anderen Leute dies als Provokation sehen.
> 
> Zum Thema Endcontent: Also mich würde erstmal dein Equip interessieren. Kein Flame in diese Richtung aber um z.B den Burgherren vor der Hauptstadt oder die letzte Burg in den t4 Gebieten zerstören zu können, bedarf es einen ernormen Equip Aufwand. Heist im Klartext Lost vally gruppe suchen und das Teil clearen. Mit dem Eroberer oder gar Auslöscher set brauchst du da gar nicht erst reingehen und natrülich ist auch das Wachposten Set zu wenige.



Ich bestreite nicht das ich keine Chance gegen den König hätte. Bedenke jedoch das auch Rewards in Festungen droppen (ok 6 goldene Beutel auf 100 spielern ist nicht viel) welche dich auch stärker machen sollen.


----------



## Adeldart (3. Januar 2009)

KleinerSchurke schrieb:


> Um es kurz zu machen. Festungskämpfe sind so wie die Performance ist zur Zeit nicht möglich, weder für die Order noch die Destros. Gestern hab ich es wieder erlebt, Lags die bis zu 10Sek. dauern sind in einem Festungskampf nicht tragbar, weil man absolut keine Möglichkeit mahr hat zu reagieren. Die Zonen stürzem nicht mehr ab aber ich komm ja auch nicht und kann sagen, ok Leute ihr bekommt das nicht hin also zahl ich mal nur noch 10€ !!!!
> Sie bekommen von uns Geld also sollten sie diese Dinge langsam in den Griff bekommen, weil sonst sehe ich schwarz für War, obwohl ich finde das es ein supergeiles Spiel ist
> 
> 
> ...



und noch ein paradebeispiel von thema abweichung. nicht nur das du dir selber wiedersprichst, indem du sagst das festungkämpfe nicht möglich sind und dann das die Order selber schuld ist das sie eine festung nicht einnimt weil sie zu schlecht ist... 

bitte bleibt beim thema....


----------



## Astravall (3. Januar 2009)

Ich habe keines Wegs geflamet lieber TE, sondern meine Meinung gesagt ... sind wir soweit dass jede andere Meinung gleich ein flame ist?

Ich genieße das spiel und das solltet ihr auch ... hier rummeckern bringt gar nix ... oder meint ihr GOA macht das mit Absicht? Sicherlich nicht.
Natürlich gibt es momentan Probleme bei den Festungen, aber ich bin 6 Jahre GOA mit DAoC gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da bringt einen sowas schon lange nimmer aus der Ruhe.

Aber anscheinend setze ich meine Proritäten anders ... für mich ist der Weg das Ziel ... auch auf Huss erarbeiten wir uns hart  Zonensperrungen und wir greifen auch Festungen an ... letzten an der Masse der Destrospieler gescheitert (EDIT)in der Chaoswüste im Schlund die uns schließlich wippten.
Aber für mich zählt nicht unbedingt die Nächste Burg sondern die Schlacht an sich. Gerade das machte für mich auch die Motivation in 6 Jahren DAoC aus. Wenn ich danach gegangen wäre einfach alles mal gesehen zu haben wäre das nach einem Jahr vorbei gewesen.

MfG Michael


----------



## trippleass gnom (4. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ich genieße das spiel und das solltet ihr auch ... hier rummeckern bringt gar nix ... oder meint ihr GOA macht das mit Absicht? Sicherlich nicht.
> Natürlich gibt es momentan Probleme bei den Festungen, aber ich bin 6 Jahre GOA mit DAoC gewöhnt
> 
> 
> ...



Nunja nicht jeder ist mit einem kaputten Spiel zufrieden. Da du nun scheinbar sehr anspruchslos bist, müssen die anderen doch nicht auch so ein schlechtes Spiel mögen. Und hier den Sterntaler mal auf die Probleme aufmerksam zu machen ist doch sicherlich nicht der falsche Weg. 

Die bewegen ihren Hintern sonst nicht und denken sich einfach nur:
" Naja, ich glaube es funktioniert nicht so ganz, aber es schein ja keinen zu stören. Lassen wir es erstmal so. Vielleicht mach ich morgen mal was dran - mmhmm ne lieber doch nicht. Zocke lieber mit Kumpel noch was CS oder Teamfortress2".

Und nach mehreren Monaten hat sich nix geändert. Kündigen oder sich in Foren laut beschweren bringt was, alles andere leider nichts. Sieh es doch ein, dass die doch das ganze nur als Geschäft sehen und wenn jemand so doof ist ein unreifen Apfel zu kaufen ...


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (4. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Gott langsam geht mir das Gejammer auf den Keks ... der Endcontent besteht aus mehr als nur Hauptstadt erobern.



Wäre ja schön wenn das wenigstens funktionieren würde, für mich war es eine der Hauptargumente mit WAR anzufangen, zusammen mit den Burgschlachten.Nun ist es bei Burgschlachten das Problem, dass zu selten verteidigt wird, und man stattdessen einfach die Burg wechselt.

Hauptstadtraids sind fast unmöglich, tja, und wegen Szenarien braucht man echt kein Warhammer Online....


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2009)

Nein, nun kommt er wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du warst doch schon im OW-Forum so für AION. Bitte verschone das Buffed-Forum davon, hab dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T:
Auf meinem Server klappt es mit den Festungen und CO. Auf den AMI-Servern werden fast wöchentlich Hauptstädte geraidet.


----------



## ElricM (4. Januar 2009)

Thoraros schrieb:


> B2T:
> Auf meinem Server klappt es mit den Festungen und CO. Auf den AMI-Servern werden fast wöchentlich Hauptstädte geraidet.



Schön für dich das es bei Dir und den Amis klappt. Leider nicht auf unserem Server. Auf Averland ist heute wieder 3 mal Der Schlund abgestürzt. Wenn Mythic das nicht endlich in den Griff bekommt werden sicher viele Leute aufhören.
Ist ziemlich zum kotzen das die uns so miese Server hinstellen. Wenn es bei den Amis geht muss ja wohl an den Servern hier bei uns liegen.


----------



## Thoraros (4. Januar 2009)

Es liegt leider auch an den Servern von GOA. Leider .... GOA hat schon zu Betazeiten miese Hardware geliefert und hat nix gelernt. Da kann auch Mythic nix machen wenn GOA ihre Ressourcen nicht weiter ausbaut.


----------



## Dhar`Leth (4. Januar 2009)

Also an die Leute einmal die hier was von kaputten Spiel etc schreiben ein guter Tipp von mir hört auf und fangt mit sonst was an.

Ich bin eigentlich immer im T4-Gebieten unterwegs und hatte bis jetzt keines dieser hier angesprochenen Problemen...also ich weis ja nicht was ihr macht aber anscheinend liegt es an euch und nicht an dem Spiel...ach ja bevor Antworten fallen wie das ist dann bestimmt nur bei dir so...keiner von den ca 36 Leuten im TS hatte ein Problem.

Zum Thema nunja es ist viel harte Arbeit was man reinstecken muss, organisierte Gruppen aufbauen, Items sammeln, warscheinlich auch noch Ruf und das ganze drum herum...zumal man überhaupt genug Leute hat. Und nun bleibt echt mal beim Thema und flamt nicht bla das ist mist und bla...schaut lieber eure Verbindung oder sonstiges an habs beim Kumpel schon erlebt das es nicht gerade gut lief (er hatte bei großen Spielermassen verbindungsprobleme) der Fehler lag aber beim Router und seinen Ports.


----------



## Smie (4. Januar 2009)

ElricM schrieb:


> Wenn Mythic das nicht endlich in den Griff bekommt werden sicher viele Leute aufhören.



Wer bis heute immer noch nicht gequittet hat und sich weiterhin über die "uneinnehmbaren" Festungen ärgert wird auch weiterhin für das Spiel Bezahlen, Hand drauf. Als wenn die Welt untergeht wenn man mal eine Pause von Warhammer macht und wartet bis es die Entwickler auch auf unseren Servern gebacken bekommen. Oder hat das Game für euch mittlerweile ein so hohes Suchtpotential das es nicht mehr ohne geht? Denkt mal darüber nach.


----------



## Adeldart (4. Januar 2009)

Dhar`Leth schrieb:


> Also an die Leute einmal die hier was von kaputten Spiel etc schreiben ein guter Tipp von mir hört auf und fangt mit sonst was an.
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich immer im T4-Gebieten unterwegs und hatte bis jetzt keines dieser hier angesprochenen Problemen...also ich weis ja nicht was ihr macht aber anscheinend liegt es an euch und nicht an dem Spiel...ach ja bevor Antworten fallen wie das ist dann bestimmt nur bei dir so...keiner von den ca 36 Leuten im TS hatte ein Problem.
> 
> Zum Thema nunja es ist viel harte Arbeit was man reinstecken muss, organisierte Gruppen aufbauen, Items sammeln, warscheinlich auch noch Ruf und das ganze drum herum...zumal man überhaupt genug Leute hat. Und nun bleibt echt mal beim Thema und flamt nicht bla das ist mist und bla...schaut lieber eure Verbindung oder sonstiges an habs beim Kumpel schon erlebt das es nicht gerade gut lief (er hatte bei großen Spielermassen verbindungsprobleme) der Fehler lag aber beim Router und seinen Ports.



Du willst mir erzählen wenn eine Zone crasht das es schuld der Spieler ist und nicht des Servers? Sprich 200 Leute fliegen raus und kommen für 5 minuten nicht in die Zone rein und wenn man wieder reinkommt stehen wieder alle festungstore auf 100%. Sieht mir sehr nach problemen der perfomance von spieler rechnern aus (achtung Sarkasmus!!)


----------



## ElricM (4. Januar 2009)

Dhar`Leth schrieb:


> Also an die Leute einmal die hier was von kaputten Spiel etc schreiben ein guter Tipp von mir hört auf und fangt mit sonst was an.
> 
> Ich bin eigentlich immer im T4-Gebieten unterwegs und hatte bis jetzt keines dieser hier angesprochenen Problemen...also ich weis ja nicht was ihr macht aber anscheinend liegt es an euch und nicht an dem Spiel...ach ja bevor Antworten fallen wie das ist dann bestimmt nur bei dir so...keiner von den ca 36 Leuten im TS hatte ein Problem.
> 
> Zum Thema nunja es ist viel harte Arbeit was man reinstecken muss, organisierte Gruppen aufbauen, Items sammeln, warscheinlich auch noch Ruf und das ganze drum herum...zumal man überhaupt genug Leute hat. Und nun bleibt echt mal beim Thema und flamt nicht bla das ist mist und bla...schaut lieber eure Verbindung oder sonstiges an habs beim Kumpel schon erlebt das es nicht gerade gut lief (er hatte bei großen Spielermassen verbindungsprobleme) der Fehler lag aber beim Router und seinen Ports.



OH Mann klar, gut das uns ein solcher Technikexperte aufklärt. Das die Zonen abstürzen ist die Schuld der Spieler. Anscheinend hatten heute von den ca 300 Spielern alle Scheissrechner, die den achso tollen GOA Server 3 mal zum Absturz gebracht haben.


----------



## Lunatic_NEo (4. Januar 2009)

Smie schrieb:


> Wer bis heute immer noch nicht gequittet hat und sich weiterhin über die "uneinnehmbaren" Festungen ärgert wird auch weiterhin für das Spiel Bezahlen, Hand drauf. Als wenn die Welt untergeht wenn man mal eine Pause von Warhammer macht und wartet bis es die Entwickler auch auf unseren Servern gebacken bekommen. Oder hat das Game für euch mittlerweile ein so hohes Suchtpotential das es nicht mehr ohne geht? Denkt mal darüber nach.


Abbo auslaufen lassen, warum die Kohle verfallen lassen? Meins zumindest ist am 11. Januar zuende.


----------



## keeris (4. Januar 2009)

Dhar`Leth schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich immer im T4-Gebieten unterwegs und hatte bis jetzt keines dieser hier angesprochenen Problemen...also ich weis ja nicht was ihr macht aber anscheinend liegt es an euch und nicht an dem Spiel...ach ja bevor Antworten fallen wie das ist dann bestimmt nur bei dir so...keiner von den ca 36 Leuten im TS hatte ein Problem.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jaja hast schon recht, liegt an unseren scheiß PC und daran, dass wir alle kein DSL 16k haben.
3 Servercrashes und Downzeiten von 5 Minuten + Tore wieder auf 100% liegt nur daran, dass 200 Ordler schlechte Pc´s haben und schlechte Verbindungen.

Ich mein, bei so vielen schlechten PC´s hält das ja wirklich kein Server der Welt aus.

Back to Topic:

War heute dabei auf Averlande..
mich kotzt es einfach nurnoch an... 2 mal schon war ich dabei als es dem Schlund an den Kragen ging und beides mal ging Server down.
Auf Ticktes kriegt man nur die Antwort "wir kennen das Problem blabla"
Am besten fande ich heute den einen GM "Du bist sauer über Servercrashes , du bist zurecht sauer" 

Man sieht also dass die Gm´s wissen, dass da was falsch läuft, ich hoffe sie beheben es schnell, sonst werde ich Abonnement flachlegen und erst in 6 monaten mal wieder vorbeischaun. 
Ich find warhammer wirklich super, aber nicht so. Selbst wenn man den Burgherren nicht down kriegt, man war in der Unvermeintlichen und hat der Destro gezeigt was ne Harke ist.

so long keeris


----------



## Mulgor (4. Januar 2009)

keeris schrieb:


> Am besten fande ich heute den einen GM "Du bist sauer über Servercrashes , du bist zurecht sauer"
> 
> Man sieht also dass die Gm´s wissen, dass da was falsch läuft, ich hoffe sie beheben es schnell, sonst werde ich Abonnement flachlegen und erst in 6 monaten mal wieder vorbeischaun.
> Ich find warhammer wirklich super, aber nicht so. Selbst wenn man den Burgherren nicht down kriegt, man war in der Unvermeintlichen und hat der Destro gezeigt was ne Harke ist.
> ...



erst mal ROFL für die Antwort des GMs.... sind ja angeblich Spieler wie wir, naja ich überleg mir auch grad ob ich mich erst wieder ab März oder so auf den Server trau, wenn mehr Bugs behoben sind, nuja, jetzt hab ich aber halt schon ne nette Coummunity gefunden und es macht echt Laune, jeden Tag... hab ja Hoffnung das es noch in den nächsten 4 Wochen nen Hotti gibt. (bidde lasst mir meine Illusion)


----------



## davinci2k8 (4. Januar 2009)

kann man nicht einfach die inaktiven DAoC server hinzuschalten? dort war es eigentlich nie ein problem eher für die rechner die damals nicht stark genug waren...
und da dürften ja mittlerweile einige server frei sein.
ist schon richtig der endcontent besteht selbst laut hersteller im RvR, klar eigentlich die einzigste Form des Unendlichen, da kämpfe gegen spieler immer anders aussehen als beim letzten mal und sowieso als gegen irgendwelche Computer gegner, sollte dies doch schon einigermassen reibungslos ablaufen.

Mir stellt sich nur die frage warum mythic sich nicht mehr mit goa auseinander setzt, denn in den USA laufen die Codes etc und wovon goa und co hier sonst immer reden reibungslos mit 200-400  charackteren ab.

Lesen die ComManager hier mit? die beiden werten Herren? was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Shadrolan (4. Januar 2009)

B2T: als wir heute im Reikwald gedefft hatten, wars komischerweise so, dass zwar die server abgestürzt sind, aber bis dahin hatte ich wirklich 0 lags und durchschnittliche 35fps..was andere jedoch scheinbar nicht hatten: ein tipp: vor dem rumheulen grafik runterschrauben, dann gehts meistens flüssiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bitte keine "toll auf diese idee bin ich auch schon gekommen *beleidigung nach wahl*, solche leute gibts (leider) wirklich..
aber goa sollte wirklich was tun, win durch servercrash ist auch für den ordler nicht toll...


----------



## rosabuffed (4. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Gott langsam geht mir das Gejammer auf den Keks ... der Endcontent besteht aus mehr als nur Hauptstadt erobern.
> 
> Auf Huss herrscht ein reger Kampf um die Zonen und das eigentliche Ziel ist die Schlacht ... wie würden unsere Orkfreunde es ausdrücken?  .... MOSCH'N.
> Es gibt jede Menge Instanzen die ich noch nicht von innen gesehen habe geschweige denn den Endboss besucht. Mir macht das Gerangel um eine einfache Burg genausoviel Spaß wie um die Hauptstadt. Das kommt schon noch und ohne ordentliche Ausrüstung wird es eh schwer den König zu schlagen ... in die Hauptstadt rein kommen ist eine Sache sie erobern eine ganz andere.
> ...





Juhu, ein Thread der noch nicht nach 3min geschlossen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sinnloses Gezerge sehe ich nicht als Endcontent. Das kannst Du auch im T1 haben.

Endcontent ist für mich das, weswegen man seinen Char auf Level 40 levelt. Also ist Endcontent das,was man erst mit hohem Level machen kann. Schauen wir uns den Content von WAR an:

PVE, PQs -> kann man schon mit Level 1 machen
Handwerk -> kann man schon mit Level 1 machen
ORVR, SFZs  -> kann man schon mit Level 1 machen
Szenarien  -> kann man schon mit Level 1 machen
Burgen erobern  -> kann man mit Level 10 machen
Instanzen, Dungeons -> geht so etwa mit Level 20 los, einige aber erst ab 40 also Endcontent
Städteraids -> das ist Endcontent (und der funktioniert iA definitiv nicht)

Und bitte erzähl mir keiner das ORVR wäre im T4 viiiiieeel besser als im T1-T3. Quantität ist nicht gleich qualität.

AoC haben viele verlassen weil der Endcontent fehlte bzw. nicht funktionierte. Hoffen wir, dass sich Mythic/GOA dessen bewusst ist.


----------



## Churchak (4. Januar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Ich genieße das spiel und das solltet ihr auch ... hier rummeckern bringt gar nix ... oder meint ihr GOA macht das mit Absicht? Sicherlich nicht.
> Natürlich gibt es momentan Probleme bei den Festungen, aber ich bin 6 Jahre GOA mit DAoC gewöhnt
> 
> 
> ...


so schauts aus.Nur leider sehn wohl nun viele der "neueren" spieler (damit mein ich leute die vor wehh ohh wehh noch nie von nem mmo gehört haben) den sinn eines spiels nur noch in dem neuen rüstungsteil den der nächste boss dropt und das ist wohl imo der festungsherr. das geht imo ned (was ich im übrigen auch extrem schade finde da es mich gestern bestimmt nen RR-lup gekostet hat, da wir die Chaoten gestern platt gemacht hätten *g*) also geht denen ihr spielsinn verloren ,das sich aus so nem automatischen zurück setzen der zonen dann wieder spanende kämpfe um die gebiete entwickeln können (und auf huss zumindest dem auch so ist) sieht man oder will man ned sehn.zumal es ja eh sinnlos für sie ist, hat man ja die set teile aus den normalen burgen schon (am besten noch vom kreisraiden). 
Naja fakt ist mythic muss was machen auf dauer kann es ned sein das man um seine deff punkte gebracht wird *g*  aber imo für mich nch halb sowild gibt noch genug spielspass für mich in den "normalen" gebieten.



EmilmussKAcken!! schrieb:


> nichts is härter als die wahrheit also mal Mowl du lowbob


hach gottchen Hasi nur weil du mit nem brett vorm kopp rumrennst besteht ned gleich die ganze welt aus ner holzwand.


----------



## Astravall (4. Januar 2009)

trippleass schrieb:


> Nunja nicht jeder ist mit einem kaputten Spiel zufrieden. Da du nun scheinbar sehr anspruchslos bist, müssen die anderen doch nicht auch so ein schlechtes Spiel mögen. Und hier den Sterntaler mal auf die Probleme aufmerksam zu machen ist doch sicherlich nicht der falsche Weg.
> 
> Die bewegen ihren Hintern sonst nicht und denken sich einfach nur:
> " Naja, ich glaube es funktioniert nicht so ganz, aber es schein ja keinen zu stören. Lassen wir es erstmal so. Vielleicht mach ich morgen mal was dran - mmhmm ne lieber doch nicht. Zocke lieber mit Kumpel noch was CS oder Teamfortress2".
> ...



Mich stört das genauso dass die Server abschmieren ... aber soll der 100.000ste Thread an GOA zu dem Thema irgendwas bringen? Das ist doch Schwachsinn. Die wissen was los ist. Ich bin sicherlich nicht zufrieden aber ich mache das beste aus den gegebenen Möglichkeiten, statt sinnlos hier rumzujammern. Du glaubst doch nicht dass zum xten mal hier jammern das ganze beschleunigt oder?
Das einzige was man damit erreicht ist ein weiter ellenlos langer Thread.

MfG Michael


----------



## Pymonte (4. Januar 2009)

hach, ja performance flames. Schön das man die nun auch an die WoWler weiter reichen kann, denn da gibts die, dank Addon, auch wieder.

Ob die Server von GOA nun zu alt sind, oder es vielleicht doch ein Code-Bug ist, kann vermutlich nur Mythic/GOA klären. Aber mal ganz unter uns, sicherlich ist es nervig, das man immer wieder vor der Festung gekickt wird, aber was bringt euch die Aufregung hier. Meldet das Problem weiter und man wird sich drum kümmern. Hier ein Jammer-Thread aufmachen, sodass die Flamer wieder wie die Ratten aus ihren Löchern kommen können bringt doch eh nicht viel. Denn wie schon gesagt: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wem es sosehr stört, der soll eben seinen Acc quitten bis das Problem behoben wurde oder man muss eben mal aushalten. 

Und das dämliche Endcontent gesuche könnt ihr doch gleich mal wieder zu WoW tragen. Das hat in WAR nichts zu suchen, wer RvR nicht spielt, weils Spass macht, sondern weil es Endcontent ist, der macht was falsch. Endcontent ist so ein UnWort und macht die Spieler echt ... blind und zwar für das Spiel.(Sieht man ja auch an WoW, kaum ist der Fokus mal auf das Spielsystem (leveln, etc) gelegt und nicht auf den Endcontent gehen die Flames los)


----------



## Astravall (4. Januar 2009)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> Juhu, ein Thread der noch nicht nach 3min geschlossen ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer sagt denn was von sinnlosem gezerge? So eine Zone sperrt sich zumindest nicht auf Huss durch einfaches zergen. Erst im T4 auf 40 entfalten die Klassen ihr volles Potential an Taktiken, Moralfertigkeiten usw. ... Burgen werden mit jedem Tier ausgebauter und bieten andere Taktische Möglichkeiten.

Klar passt momentan etwas nicht mit den Festungseroberungen da muss GOA ran, aber der wievielte Thread ist das nun dazu?

MfG Michael


----------



## heretik (4. Januar 2009)

rosabuffed schrieb:


> AoC haben viele verlassen weil der Endcontent fehlte bzw. nicht funktionierte. Hoffen wir, dass sich Mythic/GOA dessen bewusst ist.



Viele MMORPGs zuvor wurden auch unter Meeren von Tränen verlassen, weil der Endcontent "fehlte". Und das sind immer dieselben Spieler... schnell hochzocken, serverfirst dieses, beste Gilde da... und auf einmal hat man nix mehr zu "erreichen", man macht ein paar Dicke-Hose-Threads in Foren dass man mit dem Spiel "durch" ist und geht zum nächsten.

MMORPGs werden auch in Zukunft bei Release keinen ausgefeilten "Spiel mich rund um die Uhr"-Endcontent haben, weil das einfach nicht Priorität hat. Und wer das nicht aushält sollte sich halt einfach mal Zeit nehmen beim "Durchspielen" oder lernen damit zu leben.


----------



## Thunderbrace (4. Januar 2009)

Hm wir haben es gestern leider auch erleben müssen nach 4 Server Crashes haben wir es aufgegeben. Wo bei ich sagen muss es war ein Heidenspass der Weg nach oben leider war es anscheinend zu viel für den Server ... aber trotz allen Enttäuschungen von Gestern muss ich sagen ... ICH WÜRDE ES IMMER WIEDER MACHEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da es hammer Spass gemacht hat. Zu dem bieted Warhammer noch sooooo viel mehr 

Will mal hoffen das dieses Serverchrash Prob noch in den Griff bekommen wird ... wir wollen die unvermeidliche Stadt brennen sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und Die Destros wollen doch sicher auch mal versuchen Altdorf zu nehmen ;-) 


Mal ne andere frage wurde nun eigendlich schon auf nen deutschen Server eine der Haupstädte genommen ?


----------



## RoA Legende (4. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auch auf middenland (order)


bei 2 festungsangriffen der order ging jedesmal der server in die knie.

bei dem ersten festungsangriff rauchte der server 4 mal ab immer beim 2. keeptor. 

bei dem zweiten festungsangriff rauchte der server einmal ab beim beginn des angriff auf die meatwall beim kommandanten


beide raids hab ich geleitet und ich weis nicht wie ich auf dauer zu meinen teilnehmern sagen soll. jungs wir arbeiten uns in 3 stunden durch 3 zonenlocks durch und managen das mit gehörigem aufwand und dann beim festungslord raucht permanent der server ab.


der endgamecontent im open rvr ist auf massenschlachten ausgelegt und die server halten diese nachwievor nicht aus. 

ich spreche von middenland, welcher ja eine relativ geringe population hat.


dies hat nichts mit rechnerkonfigurationen oder anderem müll zutun, welcher schlaumeier immer posten der server hält einfach nicht stand und schmiert ab.

ein in meinen augen völlig daneben designter endgamecontent im open rvr welche nur massen open rvr als weg zum festungslord und dann hauptstadt vorsieht muss dann wenn er schon auf diese massen abzielt auch standhalten.


würdet ihr euren internetprovider auch weiterhin treu bleiben wenn in hohen traffikzeiten  regelmäßig von 19.00 - 22.00 uhr nicht zu erreichen wäre ansonsten aber tadellos funktoniert?

ich nicht, und wenn goa die server nicht stabiler bekommt das dies funktioniert werden viele quitten.


jeder weis, der vor einem festungskommandanten stand das dieser nicht designed ist um von 1 warband umgelegt zu werden.  hier sind immer massen von spielern notwendig um entweder dort zu deffen oder als angreifer erfolgreich zu sein.


entweder wird der endgamecontent im open rvr entzergt sprich es gibt einen weg damit für beide seiten unabhängig von serverpopulation und verteilung dieser  endgamecontent bewältigbar ist oder die server halten diese massen aus.

für sz ala schlangenpassage zahl ich keine 13,00 euro das ist wie eine runde counterstrike oder wie in jedem anderen sz bei konkurrenzprodukten.


@serverfirst schnell hochzoggen....  @heretic

komplett geistiger durchfall 


wir reden hier nicht von epixxxx   firstkills  wir reden das die technik nicht ausreicht um die spielermassen zu bewältigen.

selbst 500 lvl 1 chars würden den server crashen an diesen punkten.

ein bisschen nachdenken hilft ab und an


mfg


legende


----------



## heretik (4. Januar 2009)

RoA schrieb:


> @serverfirst schnell hochzoggen....  @heretic
> 
> komplett geistiger durchfall



Sorry für den Durchfall... der scheint bei dir auch dermaßen eingeschlagen zu haben dass es dir jeden Sinn für Absätze, Groß-/Kleinschreibung und vernünftige Formatierung zerdeppert hat. Falls du was zu sagen hattest schreib's nochmal in ner Form die man auch lesen kann. Denk mal den interessanten Inhalt wirst du eh in nen halben Satz kriegen.

Ich für meinen Teil wette mit dir, dass gemächliche Spieler, die sich beim Durchspielen Zeit lassen, in drei, vier Monaten nix mehr von den regelmäßigen Festungscrashs mitbekommen, die uns derzeit plagen. Ganz einfach deswegen, weil der "Achiever" immer der Beta2-Spieler in solchen Fällen ist.


----------



## Senubirath (4. Januar 2009)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen und da ich ursprünglich auch als non-writer hier rum bin kann man sich schon vorstellen das die gegenwärtigen namen hier ma wieder alles dran setzen alle von ihrer meinung zu überzeugen.... aber das is ja eigendlich nebensache...


Back to Topic:

Ich denke ma unter Endcontent versteht jeder ma etwas anderes... viele beginnen mit 40 erst ma das nachzuholen was ggf auf der strecke blieb... RR oder so andere wollen durchgehend unterhalten werden. Ich bin erst ma in der richtung das ich ein abteil der Bastionstreppe besuchen konnte... und das motiviert mich... endcontent ist ein begriff der für alle anders is... wie schon vorhin erwähnt

Ich denke schon das auf den anderen Servern mehr los is als auf anderen aber das lässt sich net ändern... aber egal...


Wer Endcontent in form von anderen spielen sucht (will nicht drauf eingehen... jeder kennt die games ja schon) der sollte sich ma überlegen warum er dann Spiel A spielt der einen anderen Content hat als Spiel B der genau das bietet was man will.

Für viele die Quitten wollen... machr euch keinen zwang wir werden euch schon nicht nachtrauern... aber überlegt euch dann auch wenn ihr wechselt ob sich eure Motivation auch noch hält wenn ihr dort an dem punkt seid wo ihr hier seid.

Klar sind Städte raids noch net in naher nähe gerückt wie sich viele das wünschen, die sich träumen den König der stadt in den hintern zu tretten und sozusagen zur elite zu gehören, aber entäuscht sin weil es noch net so schnell geht wie se es wollen... aber man muss sagen es wird viel gemacht und viel verbessert... Und das jahr hat erst frisch begonnen, somit auch viele weitere verbessserungen die features die uns spielern was bieten und sogar die server stabil machen.


----------



## Markon78 (4. Januar 2009)

wieso regt Ihr euch eigentlich so auf?
Fakt ist:
- Endgame ist NICHT möglich aufgrund der Problematik mit den Zonen/Server/Client-crashes
- Bugs in den wenigen PvE Instanzen nerven nur noch nach den 23874789 mal clearen
- Balancing...das Wort hierfür überhaupt zu nutzen grenzt schon an Wahnsinn.....so von einem Gleichgewicht der Klassen entfernt zu sein hab ich mir vor WAR niemals vorstellen können
---

DAS is einfach Realität....richtig Spass macht nur noch das twinken im T1 und T2 Gebiet mit den Kumpels, aber das dient nur noch so zum Account auslaufen lassen.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Januar 2009)

Offtopic entfernt. Bleibt beim Thema, unterlasst die gegenseitigen Beleidigungen und wir werden gut miteinander auskommen.


----------



## heretik (4. Januar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> DAS is einfach Realität....richtig Spass macht nur noch das twinken im T1 und T2 Gebiet mit den Kumpels, aber das dient nur noch so zum Account auslaufen lassen.



Na wenn das deine Realität ist... machs gut und danke für den Fisch. Gibt sicher andere Spiele die dich glücklicher machen.

Hier geht's immer noch um Computerspiele, nicht um den Sinn des Lebens oder die Verpflichtung des Entwicklers/Publishers, euch für 13 Euro im Monat eine Vollzeitbeschäftigung als Kompletterfüllung sämtlicher unerfüllter Lebensträume zu bieten.

Wenn man die verbissenen und zerknirschten Aussagen einiger Leute über das Spiel liest könnte man meinen es geht um Leben, Tod, Amputation von Gliedmaßen und Beschneidung von Menschenrechten. Ich möchte wissen obs in Foren über Kabelanbieter oder Wochenzeitungen auch so zugeht.


----------



## Senubirath (4. Januar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> wieso regt Ihr euch eigentlich so auf?
> Fakt ist:
> - Endgame ist NICHT möglich aufgrund der Problematik mit den Zonen/Server/Client-crashes
> - Bugs in den wenigen PvE Instanzen nerven nur noch nach den 23874789 mal clearen
> ...



Nur im gegensatz wie viele es sich wünschen wird daran gearbeitet... Und ich sehe zuversichtlich in die zukunft das die server noch stabiler werden

Ich gehöre zu niemanden der leute aufhalten will die gehen... man muss dazu sagen das es dann in-game doch ruhiger wird wenn bestimmte spieler gehen (wenn man sich ihre ausführungen manschma durchliest hier).

Ich finde das Blancing okay... wenn die es jetzt änder würde wären wir auf dem weg zu WoW... un hey überall wo leute aufeinander treffen kann man nicht richtig balancen... verschieden spielweisen oder mechaniken die nur dieser spieler nutzt kann man schwer unterbinden. 

Und ich gehörte einem anderen game an wo das Balancing nicht so supi war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deswegen regt mich das hier net auf und ich finde es eigendlich ganz gut wie es is.

Wem das spiel nicht mehr spaß macht soll nicht spielen... es ist so einfach das viele das nicht erkennen... das man sich nicht einloggen muss wenn einen alles aufregt.


----------



## Markon78 (4. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Na wenn das deine Realität ist... machs gut und danke für den Fisch. Gibt sicher andere Spiele die dich glücklicher machen.
> 
> Hier geht's immer noch um Computerspiele, nicht um den Sinn des Lebens oder die Verpflichtung des Entwicklers/Publishers, euch für 13 Euro im Monat eine Vollzeitbeschäftigung als Kompletterfüllung sämtlicher unerfüllter Lebensträume zu bieten.
> 
> Wenn man die verbissenen und zerknirschten Aussagen einiger Leute über das Spiel liest könnte man meinen es geht um Leben, Tod, Amputation von Gliedmaßen und Beschneidung von Menschenrechten. Ich möchte wissen obs in Foren über Kabelanbieter oder Wochenzeitungen auch so zugeht.




DU solltst verstehen, das es Leute gib die einfach mehr Zeit in ein Spiel investieren wollen/können. Das kannst eventuell mit einer Raidgilde in WoW vergleichen die
einfach 5 mal die Woche raiden um so schnell wie möglich den Content zu bewältigen. 
Leg jetzt das Ganze mal auf WAR um...hier iost das System so: 
Du kannst die PvE INi - Sets farmen um dann im RvR (obwohl das gar kein richtiges RvR in WAR ist) die Behütungswards zu bekommen...die man ja auch braucht um überhaupt das
"noch nicht vorhandene" Endgame zu bestehen.
So und jetzt nimm noch den Punkt " ja wir bezahlen ja monatlich dafür" dazu und Dir sollte klar sein, das man für sein Geld was erwarten darf. Und genau um das gehts hier...
es ist kein Lebensinhalt dieses Spiel, aber eine willkommene Abwechslung gepaart mit einer Portion Herausforderung welches alles komplett zerstört wird durch die oeben genannten
Punkte. 

...und daher werden die Gründe warum es Sinn/Spass macht dieses Spiel weiter zu spielen immer weniger.

mfg


----------



## Senubirath (4. Januar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> DU solltst verstehen, das es Leute gib die einfach mehr Zeit in ein Spiel investieren wollen/können. Das kannst eventuell mit einer Raidgilde in WoW vergleichen die
> einfach 5 mal die Woche raiden um so schnell wie möglich den Content zu bewältigen.
> Leg jetzt das Ganze mal auf WAR um...hier iost das System so:
> Du kannst die PvE INi - Sets farmen um dann im RvR (obwohl das gar kein richtiges RvR in WAR ist) die Behütungswards zu bekommen...die man ja auch braucht um überhaupt das
> ...



Klingt vlt wie ein angriff aber wenn ich das lese frage ich mich mit welcher motivation du spielst.

Was willst du erreichen mit deinem Char? Stärker zu sein als andere... einer der ersten sein die "first" rufen können?


Klar gibt es leute die mehr investieren als andere, aber die stecken sich meist ziele die sich nicht mit den game verbinden können.


----------



## Markon78 (4. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Klingt vlt wie ein angriff aber wenn ich das lese frage ich mich mit welcher motivation du spielst.
> 
> Was willst du erreichen mit deinem Char? Stärker zu sein als andere... einer der ersten sein die "first" rufen können?
> 
> ...




Unser Ziel ist es, gemeinsam Spass zu haben während den PvP Raids und Inis clearen. Weiters sollten die Szenarien zwischendurch
für ABwechslung sorgen....

....so und jetzt nimm die Punkte und sag mir wie man sein Ziel (Spass und so) noch erreichen kann durch die ganzen Probleme die WAR
noch immer aufweist...

Weiters googlet mal unter VNBOARD WARHAMMER ... das is das AMI Forum wo Marc Jacobs immer postet und lest euch da mal
einige Threads durch und du wirst sehen das die Meinungen "kein spielbarer Endcontent, Bugs usw." zu uns hier ident sind.

mfg


----------



## heretik (4. Januar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> DU solltst verstehen, das es Leute gib die einfach mehr Zeit in ein Spiel investieren wollen/können. Das kannst eventuell mit einer Raidgilde in WoW vergleichen die
> einfach 5 mal die Woche raiden um so schnell wie möglich den Content zu bewältigen.



Ich frage mich allen Ernstes, was man nach dem "Bewältigen" dann davon hat. Also außer der Tatsache, dass man erhebliche Teile seiner ohnehin zu kurzen Lebenszeit in virtuelle "Errungenschaften" gesteckt hat, die ein Jahr später komplett obsolet sind. Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich war ein halbes Jahr ebenfalls Teil einer Raidgilde in WoW, aber für meinen Teil waren die Abgründe, die sich teilweise bei Spielern jenseits T4 auftun (Stand Frühjahr 08), einfach nicht mehr mit dem Prototyp eines "gesunden" Spielverhaltens vereinbar.

Für den Spielertyp "Lebensersatz für 13 Ommen im Monat" ist WoW doch bestens geeignet, da muss WAR gar nicht versuchen zu konkurrieren, und das war auch nie so gewollt.

Und für die Akten: Ich bin auch nicht davon begeistert, dass die Festungen ständig abschmieren. Aber ich kann derzeit noch damit leben, weil mir das Twinken, das Zusammenspielen mit der Gilde, die Dungeonbesuche und auch das RVR-Alltagsgeschäft derzeit noch genug Spaß machen. Sollte das zu einem bestimmten Punkt nicht mehr der Fall sein werde ich meine Leute einpacken und das Spiel verlassen/wechseln, wie wir das auch schon mehrere Male seit DAoC so praktiziert haben. Aber dann sicher nicht mit einer großen Proklamation in diversen Foren, wie kacke das Spiel ist, sondern still und leise mit der Erkennis, dass das Spiel durchaus etwas bietet, aber halt einfach nicht das, was ich suche.


----------



## Realtec (4. Januar 2009)

ums mal anzureißen, ich habe gehört es soll in einem spiel um spaß gehen. Wenn ihr diesen nicht habt, dann hört doch auf?
und wenn ihr was "erreichen" wollt (allein "erreichen" klingt schon so abgrundtief lächerlich) dann werdet halt wettkönig oder erfindet sachen packtn patent rauf und verschärbelt den kram in der ganzen welt. Die energie die IHR in ein spiel steckt, könnt ihr ihr auch in sinnvolle sachen stecken.


----------



## Senubirath (4. Januar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Unser Ziel ist es, gemeinsam Spass zu haben während den PvP Raids und Inis clearen. Weiters sollten die Szenarien zwischendurch
> für ABwechslung sorgen....
> 
> ....so und jetzt nimm die Punkte und sag mir wie man sein Ziel (Spass und so) noch erreichen kann durch die ganzen Probleme die WAR
> ...



Jetzt ma ne frage.... Wie alt ist das Game? 

Klar es wurde früher released als es vorgesehen war denke ich ma und es hat halb nen unfertigen look... aber ich bin noch weit entfernt von dem was du endcontent nennst... und ich habe nen lvl 40'er.

Ich empfinde spaß an dem spiel weil es im gegensatz zu anderen spielen ruhiger is un ich nen sinn sehe der nur für mich verständlich ist, den aber andere dann zerpflücken weil sie eh alles doof finden.

Und mich interessieren die Ami Boards nicht... den bin ich ein Ami? Oder du? Oder sonst wer hier (falls ja... no problem)?



Ich für meinen teil sage das mir das Game spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da sehe ich auch über kleine mägel hinweg die dann ausgebessert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Ja, ein grosser Teil vom Endcotent ist nicht spielbar. Gestern auf Averland hatten wir auch einige Zonecrashes. Neuerdings wird auch der Timer nicht resetet. Ich habe einmal gelesen Mythic soll daran Schuld sein, aber ich weiss nicht wem ich glauben soll.


----------



## Senubirath (4. Januar 2009)

Ich denke ma das die schon dran arbeiten das zu beheben.

Klar passiert mit einem hot fix das gegenteil un dieverse sachen werden dadurch ein wenig buggy aber im gegensatz zu anderen spielen arbeiten die wenigstens schnell dran ne lösung zu finden.

Ich finde uach nix dran zu sagen die sin schuld und die anderen sin auch schuld... das is ein spiel und es wird fehler geben die verbessert werden... is bei den größen im mmo geschäft ja auch so


----------



## Diven (4. Januar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ja, ein grosser Teil vom Endcotent ist nicht spielbar. Gestern auf Averland hatten wir auch einige Zonecrashes. Neuerdings wird auch der Timer nicht resetet. Ich habe einmal gelesen Mythic soll daran Schuld sein, aber ich weiss nicht wem ich glauben soll.



aber hei ...war doch ein geiler abend oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Macterion (4. Januar 2009)

Ich Spiele selber auf dem Server Middeland.
Das Problem ist einfach , das sie in der Hinsicht einfach nur Dumm waren und mehrere Server gemacht haben anstatt erstmal 3-5 Prob ist lämlich das deren Sever veraltet sind.
Sie werden sicherlich die Server aufstocken!
Aber mir geht in moment das Tierisch aufn Piss das alle mimi machen ...ich spielte seit der Closed-US-Beta WoW und ihr wisst selber wie es beim Release aussah für die , die es da gespielt hatten ...da war es auch net so rosig.
Ich erinner euch nur an dem Städte Raid....den man ganz am anfang gemacht hat mit 60 ...oder AQ event...wie oft da der Server abgeschmiert ist!
WAR hat mehr Potenzial als WoW und das soll kein Flame darstellen ..Dennoch sei gesagt WoW=PVE  WAR=PvP
WoW hat in meinen Augen was PvP angeht richtig versagt , die werden es in Zukunft denke ICH mal net hinkriegen alles zu fixen , weil es dann wieder fürs PVE net hinhaut ..sprich deff Tank 6k hits *hust*
PVE ist WoW echt Top aber der derzeitige Content hat mich einfach zu WAR gebracht , das der content schnell clear ist und wehedem hier heult einer wegen 3 ADDS Sartharion rumm hab ich down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warhammer hat wiederrum nice PvP System wer hier unbalanced schreit hat schonmal keinen Plan das es hier net um 1vs1 oder 2vs2 geht sondern um "Große Schlachten" 
Pve bietet WAR in moment noch Standart kost...aber überlegt mal wenn sie das per Addon oder sogar per Patch hinkriegen das auch noch nen großer Content Pve da ist der sogar sehr gut ist und sie das RvR ausbauen.....ich sag mal so dann bye WoW wenn viele mal WAR dann testen von den derzeitigen WoW Spielern


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2009)

ElricM schrieb:


> Schön für dich das es bei Dir und den Amis klappt. Leider nicht auf unserem Server. Auf Averland ist heute wieder 3 mal Der Schlund abgestürzt. Wenn Mythic das nicht endlich in den Griff bekommt werden sicher viele Leute aufhören.
> Ist ziemlich zum kotzen das die uns so miese Server hinstellen. Wenn es bei den Amis geht muss ja wohl an den Servern hier bei uns liegen.



Da könnte was dran sein. Wenn es bei den Amis geht, dann kann es zumindest schon mal nicht so sein, daß Goa nicht in der Lage ist, derartiges auf die Beine zu stellen. Von daher frägt man sich schon, ob die hier irgendwelche Aldi-Mühlen aufgestellt haben. Eine Stellungsnahme eines offiziellen wäre mal ganz interessant. 

Denn auf Helmgart ist es auch noch nicht das Wahre. Und wenn sich das nicht bald ändert, dann werden viele bald weg sein. Und das ist dann aber auch gut so.


----------



## Markon78 (4. Januar 2009)

FALSCH - bei den Amis klappts genauso nicht....der EINZIGE Raid der erfolgreich auf Altdorf war, war derjenige wo knapp 30 Leute um 3:00 morgens
allein rumliefen und daher nix abschmierte.....die Amis haben GENAU die gleichen Probs wie wir...jeder der Englisch kann, soll sichs mal selber durchlsesn....


----------



## Senubirath (4. Januar 2009)

Da sin se ma wieder die zukunfts prognosen....

Gebt denen doch die chance... aber es is ja easy zu heulen und einfach die tatsache zu übersehen das die dran arbeiten.


Mag vlt sein das die server oft abschmieren und das dadurch bestimmte sachen net richtig funzen... aber ich habe das gefühl das kaum das diese sache behoben wurde rumgeheult wird das die chars net perfekt sin... dann das equip un noch weiter.... 

Wen's euch nervt hört doch auf... aber verschont die wo spielen wollen mit euren pessimismus


----------



## Astravall (4. Januar 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> wieso regt Ihr euch eigentlich so auf?
> Fakt ist:
> - Endgame ist NICHT möglich aufgrund der Problematik mit den Zonen/Server/Client-crashes
> - Bugs in den wenigen PvE Instanzen nerven nur noch nach den 23874789 mal clearen
> ...



Noch mal ... Hauptstadtraid ist EIN Teilaspekt des endcontents ... sicherlich ärgerlich, aber mann kann auch als 40ger vieles machen und das mit den Crashes wird sicher auch behoben werden.
Und du verwechselst 1vs1 Balancing mit RvR-Balancing ... WAR ist und wird nicht darauf ausgelegt dass jede Klasse gegen jede ne chance hat. Betrachtet man die seiten aber insgesammt sind die Fertigkeiten sehr wohl ausgeglichen.

Was du da als Realität hinstellst kann man auch ganz anders sehen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Ascían (4. Januar 2009)

Adeldart, du bist ja auch bei mir in der Allianz und des öfteren auch in einer gemeinsamen WB, deswegen muss ich dich fragen: Welche Performance-Probleme meinst du? Ich hab exakt Null Probleme im ORVR  mit allen Effekten an und kann nebenbei noch ein Video drehen, also dahingehend hat sich schon einiges getan. 
Ich denke mal eher du meinst den Zonecrash neulich, mit Massen CTD und Disconnects durch alle WBs hindurch auf Orderseite - also so etwas wie ein "Serverschluckauf". Dass allerdings war extrem hässlich und demotivierend, und da gebe ich dir Recht: So etwas zu fixen, sollte oberste Priorität haben bei GOA.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Da sin se ma wieder die zukunfts prognosen....
> 
> Gebt denen doch die chance... aber es is ja easy zu heulen und einfach die tatsache zu übersehen das die dran arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Und ich habe das Gefühl, daß manche keine Kritik an ihrem Rollenspiel akzeptieren, als ob sie damit verheiratet wären. Lächerlich! Ich spiele selbst gerne War, aber es ist, wie manche hier schon gesagt haben. Ein Teil des Spiels funktioniert nicht. Ist ja schön, daß daran gearbeitet wird, aber dafür werden sie auch bezahlt. Und es kommt eben auch keiner zu dir und sagt: Hör zu, daß komplette Spiel funktioniert noch nicht, also nehmen wir anstelle der 15 Euro erstmal 10 Euro.

Und wann wer mit was aufhört zu spielen, daß musst du den Leuten schon selbst überlassen. Und wenn jemand Kritik üben will, dann ist ein Forum wohl genau der richtige Ort das zu tun. Wenn du damit nun nicht leben kannst, dann halte dich von solchen Threads fern.

Auf Helmgart sehen das sehr viele Leute genauso wie ich. Sie zahlen für ein Spiel, daß ab einen gewissen Grad nicht funktioniert. Jetzt können wieder Leute kommen und sagen: Ihr habt eh nicht die Ausrüstung um die ganz großen Brocken anzugehen, mag für manche auch stimmen, aber darum geht es hier auch nicht.

Das hier ist ein Forum, es dient als Plattform für Lob als auch Kritik und wenn dir was nicht passt, verzieh dich. Und hört mal mit diesen in letzter Zeit wohl arg beliebten Wort "Geheule" auf. Kritik und Geheule sind zwei paar Stiefel. Und im vorletzten Absatz vergleichst du auch Äpfel mit Brinen, ist ja lachhaft.


----------



## Senubirath (4. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und ich habe das Gefühl, daß manche keine Kritik an ihrem Rollenspiel akzeptieren, als ob sie damit verheiratet wären. Lächerlich! Ich spiele selbst gerne War, aber es ist, wie manche hier schon gesagt haben. Ein Teil des Spiels funktioniert nicht. Ist ja schön, daß daran gearbeitet wird, aber dafür werden sie auch bezahlt. Und es kommt eben auch keiner zu dir und sagt: Hör zu, daß komplette Spiel funktioniert noch nicht, also nehmen wir anstelle der 15 Euro erstmal 10 Euro.
> 
> Und wann wer mit was aufhört zu spielen, daß musst du den Leuten schon selbst überlassen. Und wenn jemand Kritik üben will, dann ist ein Forum wohl genau der richtige Ort das zu tun. Wenn du damit nun nicht leben kannst, dann halte dich von solchen Threads fern.
> 
> ...



Problem ist das manche dinge nicht mehr als Kritik zu deuten sind... manches nimmt auch schon die groteske form des wow forums an wo es viele threads gibt die keinen sinn ergeben.

Der punkt ist aber das es manschmal nervt wenn neben den ganzen guten kritiken und vlt auf anregungen dann die leute kommen die eh alles schwarz sehen und dann sagen wow wäre besser oder irgendein anderes spiel das erst kommen wird und dann auch wie war seine fehler haben wird.

Nehmen wir CoH (für viele die es net kennen City of Heroes) Als das game rauskam war es wie War... und ist ansatzweise immer noch im zustand... Sachen gingen nocht, der Content war unerreichbar... Balance fürn hintern... Aber die leute haben es gespielt ganz gleich ob es ansatzweise nicht spielbar war


Ihr vergleicht doch auch alles mit jedem... also soll ich nicht vergleichen? 30-40% Vergleichen das Spiel mit WoW was ja auch Apfel und Birne is... Andere sagen Aion wird eh besser... wenn ihr's schon spielt gut für euch... andere sagen DAOC war un bleibt das beste... jedem seine sache... nur war ist war... Daoc is Daoc und wow is wow.... wer hier vergleicht scheint kein richtiges leben zu haben oder ist ein voll-blut nerd dem es bestimmt auch stört das die Orks net so knuffelig sin wie sie es sein sollten... und das Haustiere den Krieg beeinflussen könnten...


----------



## DerTingel (4. Januar 2009)

die festungen sind einfach noch recht verbuggt. wenn ich als heiler unterm raum vom festungsfürsten stehe und plötzlich von seinem ae schaden getroffen werde und tot umkippe, die champs alle 1-2minuten respawnen, dann macht es wenig sinn es ernsthaft zu versuchen. 
des weiteren gibt es immernoch nicht sooo viele 40er, was das rezzen in festungen auch nahezu unmöglich macht. 
und zu guterletzt, wenn erstmal genügend leute ihre pve sets mit den verschiedenen behütungen zusammenhaben, dann wird m.e. auch wieder eine festung ernsthaft angegriffen. denn menschen scheitern nunmal ungerne, deshalb werden jetzt die inis gefarmt, um dann evtl den kompletten endcontent in einem rutsch zu erleben, ohne zig mal bei den pq zu wipen. schlicht und ergreifend geht es um die effektivität. den wenigsten bringts etwas, wenn man wieder nur bis zur 2. pq in der hauptstadt kommt.  
die problematik mit den servercrashs. naja, es ist schon sehr ärgerlich, aber ich befürchte auch, dass bei festungsraids auf beiden seiten etwas unschöne taktiken zum zuge kommen. da man sowas aber nicht beweisen kann, werde ichs auch nicht weiter ansprechen.
nur meine meinung.
mfg


----------



## Senubirath (4. Januar 2009)

Ich schätze ma du hast recht in dem punkt mit den Keeps und den re-spawn zeiten und dem instant death...

Is mir auch ma passiert... ging rein un war tot... keine ahnung warum aber naja sewh ich drüber hinweg... sterben kostet eh net so viel und reppen muss man ja zum glück auch net...

Habe selbst noch nie ein Komplett Crash erlebt nur einen CTD


Aber wie ich irgendwo schon ma gesagt habe das jahr is jung und wenn wir schön weiter denen mitteilen wo es klemmt liefern die die lösungen.....



Zu den unfairen taktiken... is euch auch aufgefallen das die Löwen des WL durch das verschlossene tor kommen und spieler angreifen????? Okay wir können dat vieh platt machen aber hat das noch wer so gesehen?


----------



## Kaldrusian (4. Januar 2009)

Warhammer is das beste spiel allerzeiten was kann das spiel dafür wenn ihr in nem dummen moob von 100 oder mehr rumlauft dann euch bei keeps auch noch mit anderen gruppen trefft?

Die welt is groß genug verteilt euch halt


----------



## Markon78 (4. Januar 2009)

Kaldrusian schrieb:


> Warhammer is das beste spiel allerzeiten was kann das spiel dafür wenn ihr in nem dummen moob von 100 oder mehr rumlauft dann euch bei keeps auch noch mit anderen gruppen trefft?
> 
> Die welt is groß genug verteilt euch halt



du meine Güte.....


----------



## DerTingel (4. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Ich schätze ma du hast recht in dem punkt mit den Keeps und den re-spawn zeiten und dem instant death...
> 
> Is mir auch ma passiert... ging rein un war tot... keine ahnung warum aber naja sewh ich drüber hinweg... sterben kostet eh net so viel und reppen muss man ja zum glück auch net...
> 
> ...



mit den löwen ist kleinkram. ich hab was anderes im kopf.
und das sterben ist für mich auch nicht das problem, aber wenn es aufgrund eines mobs passiert, der mich nicht treffen sollte,weil der einen raum über mir ist, und das zig mal, dann frustriert es doch schon sehr. vor allem, weil die heiler auf ihre moral4 zum rezzen angewiesen sind, und so dann über kurz oder lang die gruppe ausgedünnt wird, da man mit dem rezzen nimmer nachkommt. 
mfg


----------



## Streuneralex (4. Januar 2009)

Kaldrusian schrieb:


> Warhammer is das beste spiel allerzeiten was kann das spiel dafür wenn ihr in nem dummen moob von 100 oder mehr rumlauft dann euch bei keeps auch noch mit anderen gruppen trefft?
> 
> Die welt is groß genug verteilt euch halt




Das ist Signaturwürdig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (4. Januar 2009)

DerTingel schrieb:


> mit den löwen ist kleinkram. ich hab was anderes im kopf.
> und das sterben ist für mich auch nicht das problem, aber wenn es aufgrund eines mobs passiert, der mich nicht treffen sollte,weil der einen raum über mir ist, und das zig mal, dann frustriert es doch schon sehr. vor allem, weil die heiler auf ihre moral4 zum rezzen angewiesen sind, und so dann über kurz oder lang die gruppe ausgedünnt wird, da man mit dem rezzen nimmer nachkommt.
> mfg



Glaub ich dir.... ich denke das hat jeder ma erlebt -_- 

Was ich ansatzweise nervig finde is der Reset wenn man falsch stehen sollte im Keep....

Erinnere mich an ein SFZ (IS mir auf Destro seite passiert) wo wir den helden net killen konnten weil der ab nen punkt einach des sfz verlassen hat, is einfach in der Mauer verschwunden, un als er zurück kam aggro reset un full heal.... okay nach 20 min hatten wir ihn dann doch so das wir ihn killen konnten aber ich seh da drüber hinweg... ich denke ma die fixes werden kommen und ich freu mich auf jede verbesserung und aufwertung der performance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den seit den letzten hotfixes spüre ich die verbesserungen mit meinem system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (4. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Ich denke ma das die schon dran arbeiten das zu beheben.
> 
> Klar passiert mit einem hot fix das gegenteil un dieverse sachen werden dadurch ein wenig buggy aber im gegensatz zu anderen spielen arbeiten die wenigstens schnell dran ne lösung zu finden.



Also ich habe in den letzten zwei wochen nicht gesehendas an irgendwas gearbeitet wird.
Für ein spiel das so auf der kippe steht, sowohl bei uns als auch bei den amis, die stimmung ist auf den entsprechenden foren ist dort auch nicht gerade als freundlich zu bezeichnen, hätte ich es nicht zugelassen das man während der feiertage einfach mal pause macht.
Den dafür ist die gedult der leute schon vorbei.

also bei aller liebe, aber bei solchen problemen ist reinklotzen angesagt und nicht kleckern, auch an feiertagen.


----------



## Senubirath (4. Januar 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> Also ich habe in den letzten zwei wochen nicht gesehendas an irgendwas gearbeitet wird.
> Für ein spiel das so auf der kippe steht, sowohl bei uns als auch bei den amis, die stimmung ist auf den entsprechenden foren ist dort auch nicht gerade als freundlich zu bezeichnen, hätte ich es nicht zugelassen das man während der feiertage einfach mal pause macht.
> Den dafür ist die gedult der leute schon vorbei.
> 
> also bei aller liebe, aber bei solchen problemen ist reinklotzen angesagt und nicht kleckern, auch an feiertagen.



Hmm.... hast du familie? Ich denke ma das in den letzten tagen die nicht gearbeitet haben da die Urlaub haben.

Ich meine wenn du Singel bist, kein leben und so is es einfach zu arbeiten... ich schätze aber mal das die auch ein leben haben und in den nächsten tagen wieder anfangen zu arbeiten wie viele andere auch.

Ich sag ma so wenn man 24'std pro 7 tage arbeiten muss.... unmenschlich oder? 

Is jetzt net böse gemeint aber ich denke das die leuts auch ma sowas wie pause brauchen in form von urlaub... man kann ja froh sein das die Server net abgeschaltet werden ^^


----------



## Long_Wolf (4. Januar 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> Also ich habe in den letzten zwei wochen nicht gesehendas an irgendwas gearbeitet wird.
> Für ein spiel das so auf der kippe steht, sowohl bei uns als auch bei den amis, die stimmung ist auf den entsprechenden foren ist dort auch nicht gerade als freundlich zu bezeichnen, hätte ich es nicht zugelassen das man während der feiertage einfach mal pause macht.
> Den dafür ist die gedult der leute schon vorbei.
> 
> also bei aller liebe, aber bei solchen problemen ist reinklotzen angesagt und nicht kleckern, auch an feiertagen.



Und wer sagt dir das nicht gearbeitet wird ? Himmel das sind alles keine Sachen die mit 5 Minuten Arbeit erledigt sind...
Wenn es nur darum ginge die jeweiligen Server für die Festungszonen hardwaremässsig etwas aufzubessern wäre das längst erledigt ...


----------



## Moronic (4. Januar 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> also bei aller liebe, aber bei solchen problemen ist reinklotzen angesagt und nicht kleckern, auch an feiertagen.



Hast du schonmal an Weihnachten gearbeitet?


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (4. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Hmm.... hast du familie? Ich denke ma das in den letzten tagen die nicht gearbeitet haben da die Urlaub haben.
> 
> Ich meine wenn du Singel bist, kein leben und so is es einfach zu arbeiten... ich schätze aber mal das die auch ein leben haben und in den nächsten tagen wieder anfangen zu arbeiten wie viele andere auch.
> 
> ...



was ist wichtiger kurz mal keine freizeit oder über kurz oder lang unbegrenzte freizeit weil job weg.

ich weiß sehr wohl von was ich spreche, als nicht single,
arbeite seit mehr als 15 jahren in der edv/telekomuniktions branche und mache auch seit über 15 jahren bereitschaften und wenn es brennt oder notwendig war, arbeite/arbeitete ich auch an feiertagen. 
pause kann man dann machen wenn die hauptprobleme beseitigt sind, sonst gehen eben kunden verloren.

@Moronic 

lol solltest eher fragen wann ich das nicht habe wäre kürzer.

@Long_Wolf

patch gesehen ??? ich nicht 
davor gabs eine woche jeden tag einen oder zumindestens bugfixe.


----------



## Dark Carnival Clown (4. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde warhammer ist ein gelungenes Spiel Muss aber zugeben das es eigentlich nicht sein darf das ganze Zonen craschen. Habs heute das erste mal auf Hergig miterlebt. 3mal alle Spieler ausm game gekickt in nur 20min. Egal ob ich die ruessi hab oder nicht darum geht es nicht. Hier muss Schnellstens was geschehen


----------



## Contemptio (4. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, ist dein Problem die Serverperformance bei Massenschlachten?
Wenn ja, dann sei beruhigt: In eve online ist es noch viel schlimmer und trotzdem beschwert sich kaum jemand, da dieses Phänomen (server- und clientlagg) für gewisse Taktiken (Blobs) verwendet wird und eher als ein feature gesehen wird xD


----------



## Marusha (4. Januar 2009)

Ja, auf Hergig war ich auch dabei, wenn auch auf der anderen Seite, aber es ist absolut NICHT zumutbar wie diese Spiel im Moment läuft. Nein, ich möchte auch kein anderes Spiel spielen...ich würde gern dieses Spiel endlich funktionstüchtig nutzen. Da habe ich dann auch keine Probleme mit der monatlichen Gebühr. So wie es im Moment ist ist es bei den großen Kämpfen eine Zumutung. Und das liegt im Normalfall nicht an meiner Hardware....es fängt ja nicht erst an wenn im Reikwald der eine oder andere KT aufeinander trifft. Es ist ja schon bei kleineren Sachen, dass es anfängt zu ruckeln und zu zuckeln.....

Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf....

Gab es diese Probleme denn in der BETA nicht? Oder waren dort einfach nicht so viele Spieler anwesend?


----------



## ohh (5. Januar 2009)

Marusha schrieb:


> Ja, auf Hergig war ich auch dabei, wenn auch auf der anderen Seite, aber es ist absolut NICHT zumutbar wie diese Spiel im Moment läuft. Nein, ich möchte auch kein anderes Spiel spielen...ich würde gern dieses Spiel endlich funktionstüchtig nutzen. Da habe ich dann auch keine Probleme mit der monatlichen Gebühr. So wie es im Moment ist ist es bei den großen Kämpfen eine Zumutung. Und das liegt im Normalfall nicht an meiner Hardware....es fängt ja nicht erst an wenn im Reikwald der eine oder andere KT aufeinander trifft. Es ist ja schon bei kleineren Sachen, dass es anfängt zu ruckeln und zu zuckeln.....
> 
> Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf....
> 
> Gab es diese Probleme denn in der BETA nicht? Oder waren dort einfach nicht so viele Spieler anwesend?


naja also ich würd dir einfach raten ne kleine pause zu machen paar monate zu warten un dann nochma in war vorbeizuschauen
denke es wird sich sicher was ändern aber halt nicht von heut auf morgen-is ja bei jedem mmo so


----------



## Metzelkoch (5. Januar 2009)

Der TE hat Recht !

Das Spiel is vom Prinzip gut. Allerdins auch nicht mal ansatzweise sehr gut!

Doch die Probleme die der TE anspircht machen das spiel momentan einfach nur Sinnlos und langweilig.

Wer da anderer Meinung ist spielt entweder noch nicht lange ist noch kein Rang 40 oder hat einfach keine großen Ansprüche an ein Spiel.

Das Pvp ist so simpel gestrickt das es nur balaced sein kann ! ( der eine findets zu Recht gut ... ich finds Anspruchlos)

Außer dem PVP gibts echt schlechtes Pve ... ist auch ok für ein Pvp game aber man wird ja fast dazu gezwungen da man sonst nicht an gute Items kommt.

Die Szs kotzen auf dauer an und das Open PVP kann teilweise richtig geil sein aber größtenteils aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Anzahl an Ordlern und Destros meist ziemlich einseitig und schnell vorbei.

Die Berufe einfach nur lächerlich die Items ... welche Items ?

Die Szs sind so lächerlich einfach gestrickt sowas is echt so low.

Und ja ich bin wieder bei Wow und es ist einfach um welten besser (Meine Meinug)!! Man ist ja nach  3 Monaten WAR total überfordert mit Wow da es einfach viel viel umfangreicher ist....
Selbst das Pvp in Wow ist besser als in war und ich bin eigentlich zu WAR gewechselt damit ich besseres Pvp bekomme !!

Anfang war ich auch der meinung ich geht niemehr zu wow aber nach 2 Monaten Rang 40 wars dann wirklich am Ende.


----------



## Adeldart (5. Januar 2009)

So ich meld mich mal auch wieder zu worte.
Erstens finde ich es schade das der Thread sich in mehrere Grundsatztdiskussionen ausgeartet ist.
Zweitens nachdem heute wieder Beim Festungs angriff die Zone 2 abgestürzt ist habe ich ein diesmal nicht ganz 100% höfliches Ticket geschrieben und keine Standard AW bekommen. Falls es wen Interresiert:

"Sehr geehrter Kunde, Es tut uns sehr leid, dass die Zone erneut die Spielermassen nicht ausgehaltet hat. Wir bewundern Ihre Ausdauer und Ihre Schnelligkeit bei diesem Angriff, wir haben die gesamte Situation beobachtet und die Daten bereits an Mythic weitergeleitet. Wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Verständnis und können Ihnen versichern, dass es in ferner Zukunft, weitere Patches in der Behebung dieses Problemes geben wird. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Probleme haben, so zögern Sie nicht uns erneut zu kontaktieren. Mit freundlichen Grüßen das Kundendienst-Team von Warhammer Online"

So ich würde ganz gern die Diskussion dahin führen zu erörtern ob solche "epischen" schlachten auf so engen Raum technisch realisirbar sind, ob wir unzureichende Hardware zur verfügung haben oder ob es einfach ein Fehler des Spiels ist. 
Ich selber tendiere dazu zu behaupten das die Hardware und ihre Anbindung nicht optimal ist.

(Ich bitte sachlich zu bleiben und nicht zu versuchen gute Spieler wie etwa Legende, der uns die 3 Festungs angriffe beschert hat, in den Dreck zu ziehen)


----------



## Long_Wolf (5. Januar 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> @Long_Wolf
> 
> patch gesehen ??? ich nicht
> davor gabs eine woche jeden tag einen oder zumindestens bugfixe.




Sobald man weiss was los ist kann man es fixen, aber im Moment sind die Jungs und Mädels bei Mythic wohl etwas ratlos. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen wie man denen Dummheit und Untätigkeit vorwerfen kann ! Das sind Arbeitnehmer wie wir und deren Chefs werden denen genauso im Nacken hängen das dieses Problem gelöst wird...

So langsam sollte doch selbst dem Ahnungslosesten klar sein das, was auch immer diese crashes verursacht, nicht "mal so eben" gefixt werden kann.

@metzelkoch 

Tschüüüüüüs und viel Spass noch.


----------



## Clashmaniac (5. Januar 2009)

Die die ihren char todesschnell auf lvl 40 geprügelt haben werden jetzt wie in jedem mmorpg vorher und auch in zukunft damit bestraft das sie zahlende betatester sind.
Die welche gemächlich immernoch auf 30+ rumdümpeln oder grade auf lvl 40 noch nicht genug von dem vorhandenen content haben finden genug was spass macht.
Wir haben genug leute die auf lvl 25 , 26, 27 seit wochen kaum vorran kommen weil das open rvr son heiden spass macht.
Ist auch glaube ich die beste entscheidung die man treffen kann seinen char nicht hochzuprügeln in der hoffnung schnellstmöglich seinen leistungsdruck zu befriedigen mit der einnahme einer hptst.
 weil... es geht einfach wie gesagt noch nicht.

Es ist halt einfach nichts neues... warum muss immer und immer wieder rumgeh...oh moment, tschuldigung, rumkritisiert werden..
Lernt man nicht aus der erfahrung... und macht einfach mal ne pause?
es gibt so viele andre tolle spiele, vieleicht findet ihr auch eins das euch mehr zusagt.
Warum prügelt ihr euch die schlechte laune ein mit einem spiel welches euch keinen spass macht.

Ich kann euch da über Pm einige spiele empfehlen die diese kinderkrankheiten der mmorpgs überstanden haben und heiden spass machen können wenn sie einem gefallen.
Beispielsweise Dark age of camelot, World of warcraft, anarchy online, Age of conan soll ja auch sehr viel besser laufen.

Oder kauft euch ein singleplayer spiel, diese belohnen bei einigen leuten ihr auf lvl 40 eilen ohne mit 99% des servers je nen wort gewechselt zu haben like spielen sogar am ende mit meist nem fetten endboss und nem schönen schlussfilm.

ps: Ich weiss das das schon 1000 leute gesagt haben "wäh dann spielt doch was andres" ... aber.. herrgott.. das ist doch die einzig logische konsequenz verdammt. Es wird nichts schneller gehen durch euer geh...kritisieren.


Ich glaub ich entwickel auch später mmorpgs mit abo, 80% werden mein unfertiges produkt scheisse finden, den content langweilig bzw. is er gar nicht vorhanden.
Aber sie werden bezahlen. Und sie werden darüber reden.
Überall sonst kündigen leute egal wo ihr abo wenn sie die leistung nicht bekommen die sie erwarten aber HIER, 
HIER NICHT.Goldesel!
Cash for nothing. thx.


----------



## Kontessa (5. Januar 2009)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Die die ihren char todesschnell auf lvl 40 geprügelt haben werden jetzt wie in jedem mmorpg vorher und auch in zukunft damit bestraft das sie zahlende betatester sind.
> Die welche gemächlich immernoch auf 30+ rumdümpeln oder grade auf lvl 40 noch nicht genug von dem vorhandenen content haben finden genug was spass macht.
> Wir haben genug leute die auf lvl 25 , 26, 27 seit wochen kaum vorran kommen weil das open rvr son heiden spass macht.
> Ist auch glaube ich die beste entscheidung die man treffen kann seinen char nicht hochzuprügeln in der hoffnung schnellstmöglich seinen leistungsdruck zu befriedigen mit der einnahme einer hptst.
> weil... es geht einfach wie gesagt noch nicht.



Ich bin jetzt seit Wochen Level 40, und habe mir auch Zeit gelassen beim leveln, von hochprügeln kann da absolut nicht die Rede sein. Leute die ihren Char hochgeprügelt haben, waren bereits nach 2 Wochen schon 40. Ich habe auch jeden Tag einen heiden Spaß, darum geht es doch garnicht. Auch nicht um Epixe oder sowas, in WAR ist Equip so sekundär wie in noch keinen anderen Spiel was ich bisher gespielt habe. 

Was ist denn bitte daran falsch, vorhandenen Content nutzen zu wollen? Es wird immer so dargestellt als würden die Leute keinen Spaß haben beim spielen und die Zonen nur locken wollen, um irgendetwas als 1st aufm Server zu schaffen. Dem ist aber nicht so, die Freude ist bei jedem einzelnen Zonenlock (auf Middenland jedenfalls) groß. Es geht einfach darum sich mit den Destrus (bzw. mit den Orders) zu messen, das ist Hauptspielinhalt von WAR. In jedem Sc, oRVR gezerge usw, und das von Level1 an. Das ganze System, Keeps einnehmen und Keeps deffen, Zonen locken, endet halt irgendwann im Höhepunkt Hauptstadt. Das ist wie ein Brettspiel wo keiner am Ende "gewinnen" kann sozusagen. Und plötzlich ist einfach so Ende im System. Kein geplantes Ende sondern ein vorzeitiges. Und das Nervt einfach.

Wie du sagen kannst: Kauft euch ein Singleplayer Spiel... WAR macht grade deshalb soviel spaß, weil man gemeinsam etwas erreicht, und diese Leute regen sich auf. Der 08/15 Zerger, dem die Kampagne egal ist, wäre mit einem Singleplayerspiel wesentlich besser bedient.


----------



## Ronma (5. Januar 2009)

Adeldart schrieb:


> Der Angriff auf Festungen macht momentan keinen Sinn, da die Zonen bei einem Ernsten Angriff der Orders (zwischen 6-8 WBs) aufgrund von der Perfomance des Servers in einen Zonencrash ausarten.
> Die Destros (so scheint mir) haben jegliche lust an Ernsthaften Angriffen verloren (ich rede von middenland, kA wie es auf anderen Servern ist).
> Viele von uns denken schon aus diesem grund über ein Ende ihres Abos nach.
> *Viele Farmen nur noch die paar Inies ab.*




Den so von mir zitierten Text von dir kann man zu 95% auch für den Server Helmgart gelten lassen. Jedenfalls hab ich so den Eindruck und bin seit nem guten Monat nun immer schwerer von WAR entäuscht...


----------



## Streuneralex (5. Januar 2009)

Moronic schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal an Weihnachten gearbeitet?



Ja, die letzten drei Jahre. Diese Jahr zum Glück mal frei gehabt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse


----------



## Slaycharly (5. Januar 2009)

Ich kann ja den Unmut vieler Spieler hier verstehen die sich über den mangelnden Endcontent auslassen. Ich selbst war schon bei diversen Festungsraids dabei. Auch mit Lvl unter 40 (um mal der Equipfrage aus dem Weg zu gehen) und jedes mal schmierte der Server ab...(Carroburg).

Klar ist das ärgerlich, klar werden sich viele Spieler sagen das mache ich nicht mehr mit, dafür zahl ich nix. 

Sorry, dann haut halt ab^^, WAYNE!!! *g*

Ich werde bleiben, ich hab seit der Beta gezockt und mich nicht hochgeprügelt, ich bin immer noch keine 40 (aber bald JIPPIEE!!!) und dann werd ich mir erstmal die Instanzen ansehen gehen. 
(Außer Bastionstreppe und bissl Düsterberg noch nix gesehn)

Ich hab die ganze Zeit in T3 nur RVR gemacht und fands SUPERGEIL, die Burgenschlachten, die maraudierenden Truppen die durch die Gebiete gezogen sind um SFZ einzunehmen, oder die Ordler abzupassen und den Trupp auszulöschen....und und und...

Ich hab mich nie gelangweilt und deshalb bleib ich hier und freu mich über ein tolles Spiel.

Dass der Endcontent noch kommen wird davon gehe ich jetzt einfach mal aus, 2 miese Abschlüsse von Spielen 2008/2009 wäre einfach zu viel für mich ^^ (Hellgate, R.I.P.)
Und damit ich dann auch im Endcontent was reissen kann muss ich jetzt halt mal durch die Inis durch, ich weiss ich KANN adequate Items auch ausm RVR holen, aber das dauert mir dann doch zu lang, und mein Würfelglück bei Burgenraids,..naja,...als erster ne 21 Würfeln, das bekomm auch nur ich hin^^.

Ansonsten wird RVR gemacht, und wenn ich mir wieder nen Twink leveln muss um anständiges RVR zu bekommen. (Ganz ehrlich, im T3 war RVR besser, zumindest auf Farmoburg)

Und nochmal an alle die jetzt aufhören wollen: Hört doch bitte einfach auf, macht es still und leise, keiner wird euch vermissen, und kommt wieder wenns für euch ein tolles Spiel geworden ist. Für viele andere ists noch eins....


----------



## softcake_orange (5. Januar 2009)

Metzelkoch schrieb:


> Der TE hat Recht !
> 
> Das Spiel is vom Prinzip gut. Allerdins auch nicht mal ansatzweise sehr gut!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ohties (5. Januar 2009)

kinders neee...

ich kann jeden verstehen der sich mal luft machen muss, weil die server/zonen abschmieren, immerhin zahlen wir dafür geld.

was hier jedoch dann teilweise als ultimative wahrheiten dargestellt werden bzw. wie manch einer klar über die stränge schlägt, ist ja fast erschreckend.
dabei kommt mir dann gleich sowas hier in den sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (5. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Jetzt ma ne frage.... Wie alt ist das Game?
> 
> Klar es wurde früher released als es vorgesehen war denke ich ma und es hat halb nen unfertigen look... aber ich bin noch weit entfernt von dem was du endcontent nennst... und ich habe nen lvl 40'er.



Das Spiel wurde früher released als vorgesehen? Woher nimmst du diese Info? War sollte ursprünglich schon parallel zum 1. Addon von WoW erscheinen. Sprich zu Burning Crusade. Das hat man dann verschoben, um nicht ins hintertreffen zu geraten... Das hatte Marc Jacobs in einer offiziellen Pressemitteilung zum Besten gegeben. 

Wenn man sich vorstellt, dass Game wäre jetzt schon über 1 Jahr draussen und eben an jenem Punkt, an dem es sich derzeit befindet, glaube ich kaum, dass jemand 1 Jahr lang den "Endcontent" in dieser Form genossen hätte. Wärst du so einer??? Wenn ja, dann hab ich für AoC sogar noch Hoffnung.


----------



## heretik (5. Januar 2009)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Das Spiel wurde früher released als vorgesehen? Woher nimmst du diese Info?



Hauptsächlich daraus, dass der tatsächliche Releasetermin für alle überraschend früh kam... und dass vier Klassen sowie zwei Hauptstädte und diverse Features mit "kommt später" erstmal rausgeflogen sind.

Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können dass es auch ziemlich ausführliche Berichte darüber gab, dass EA auf Mythic Druck machte.


----------



## Lari (5. Januar 2009)

WAR kam später, als es ursprünglich sollte. Für viele Beta-Tester inklusive mir dann doch noch erstaunlich früh.
Dass EA Druck gemacht haben soll, sind bloß Gerüchte und Vermutungen. Klassen und Stadt-Aufschiebungen waren auf jeden Fall riesige Fehler, macht eben einen "unfertigen" Eindruck.


----------



## heretik (5. Januar 2009)

Die Tatsache dass es ständig verschoben wurde hat nix damit zu tun dass es nicht trotzdem verfrüht rausgebracht wurde.


----------



## Smie (5. Januar 2009)

Slaycharly schrieb:


> Und nochmal an alle die jetzt aufhören wollen: Hört doch bitte einfach auf, macht es still und leise, keiner wird euch vermissen, und kommt wieder wenns für euch ein tolles Spiel geworden ist. Für viele andere ists noch eins....



Du musst es schon den Leuten hier überlassen wenn sie ihre Gründe für ihr Quitten darlegen wollen. Und frage mal die diejenigen die vor gar nicht langer Zeit auf den scheintoten Servern vergammelt sind..ob sie fehlende Spieler auch nicht vermisst habe, War lebt nun mal von reichlich Spielern auf den Servern. Keiner hat mit dem festen Vorsatz Warhammer angefangen es nach recht kurzer Zeit wieder zu verlassen. Freizeit ist ein kostbares Gut und es gibt andere Möglichkeiten sie auszufüllen als mit einem unfertigen Spiel. 

Jeder hat halt unterschiedliche Meinungen zum Spiel, den einen macht es halt so wie es ist Spass und andere geben gefrustet (erstmal oder für immer) auf. Beide Seiten sollte man Akzeptieren.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (5. Januar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich daraus, dass der tatsächliche Releasetermin für alle überraschend früh kam... und dass vier Klassen sowie zwei Hauptstädte und diverse Features mit "kommt später" erstmal rausgeflogen sind.
> 
> Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können dass es auch ziemlich ausführliche Berichte darüber gab, dass EA auf Mythic Druck machte.



Nochmal für dich: War kam ein Jahr später als geplant. Der Druck von EA war maximal der, dass EA die Knete ausgeht aufgrund tiefroter Quartalszahlen. Überraschend war daher, dass EA den Release von April 2007 auf Anfang 2008 setzte und dann nochmal auf den November verschob.

Das Spiel wäre demnach 2007 released ein größerer Reinfall als AoC geworden. 

Wenn du jetzt sagst: "Es kam dennoch verfrüht." Dann frage ich dich: Wann sollte es denn bitte rauskommen? Etwa über 2 Jahre nach der 1. Releaseverschiebung? Ich bitte dich...


----------



## doggystyle (5. Januar 2009)

Als ob verschobene Releasetermine nicht das "normalste" in der Spielebranche überhaupt wären...

Meister darin war übrigens immer wieder Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es kommt darauf an, was man unter "verfrühtem" Release versteht. Die meisten Wartenden haben einfach mit einem späteren Release (aufgrund der offiziellen Meldungen von Mythic was alles noch nicht fertig ist bzw. aus zeitgründen erst nach Release kommt) gerechnet. 

Meiner Ansicht nach war es aus diesem Blickwinkel auch gar nicht zu früh. WAR hat mich zu Release begeistert und tut es noch heute. 

Ach und eins noch... wenn ich immer diese PvP bzw. RvR Vergleiche lese... nennt mir auch nur eine Alternative die WIRKLICH besseres RvR bietet! Und bitte nicht DAoC, hab es selbst von der Beta an 4 Jahre gespielt. Ja es war gut und DER RvR Vorreiter. Aber die Geschichten, dass es dort mehr und besseres RvR als in WAR gegeben hat, erklären sich mir nur durch rosarote Brillengläser.


----------



## DerTingel (5. Januar 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> Also ich habe in den letzten zwei wochen nicht gesehendas an irgendwas gearbeitet wird.
> Für ein spiel das so auf der kippe steht, sowohl bei uns als auch bei den amis, die stimmung ist auf den entsprechenden foren ist dort auch nicht gerade als freundlich zu bezeichnen, hätte ich es nicht zugelassen das man während der feiertage einfach mal pause macht.
> Den dafür ist die gedult der leute schon vorbei.
> 
> also bei aller liebe, aber bei solchen problemen ist reinklotzen angesagt und nicht kleckern, auch an feiertagen.



also ich hab auch nicht gesehen, dass du gearbeitet hast. labern kannste hier viel, aber bei mir kam nix von deiner arbeit an...
hmmmm....vielleicht solltest du dir mal überlegen, dass wir nicht alles mitbekommen, was dort passiert? wäre ne möglichkeit oder???



Metzelkoch schrieb:


> Der TE hat Recht !
> 
> Das Spiel is vom Prinzip gut. Allerdins auch nicht mal ansatzweise sehr gut!
> 
> ...



und wieder jemand, der seine meinung als allgemeingültig verkaufen will...
wenn dich szenarien nach ner zeit ankotzen, ok, aber das ist sicher nicht bei jedem so, das nur mal so als beispiel. 
und bei einem spiel, das 3 monate draussen ist, und du davon 2monate 40 warst, meinst du, dass du alles gesehen hast? naja, hauptsache schnell urteilen.
und nun wieder hopphopp...der grindking wartet auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 anscheinend ist war nichts für dich, aber das solltest du nicht auf andere übertragen, ich brauch z.b. kein endlos pve content, da er mich nach sehr kurzer zeit langweilt. npc´s sind einfach nur dumm, und daher NIEMALS eine herausforderung. ich brauch auch keine 10berufe und 100.000verschiedene items welche meine schadenszahlen nur immer weiter in die höhe treiben. 

mfg


----------



## Irn-Bru (5. Januar 2009)

> Und ja ich bin wieder bei Wow und es ist einfach um welten besser (Meine Meinug)!! Man ist ja nach 3 Monaten WAR total überfordert mit Wow da es einfach viel viel umfangreicher ist....
> Selbst das Pvp in Wow ist besser als in war und ich bin eigentlich zu WAR gewechselt damit ich besseres Pvp bekomme !!



Wie kann man diese beiden Spiele überhaupt vergleichen? WoW=PvE War= RvR. Viele haben wohl gedacht das Warhammer ein 2. WoW ist, nur halt mit anderer Story. Wer solche Vergleiche zieht, hat absolut nix vom Warhammerprinzip verstanden und ist wohl besser bei WoW aufgehoben. Dort gibt fette Epics mit denen man wer ist, Unballanced PVP, man will ja schliesslich möglichst viel solo killen, Geldgierige Mitspieler die einem dazu veranlassen stundenlang irgendwelches Zeug zu farmen, ein tolles Amory mit dessen Hilfe man möglichst vielen Leuten im forum zeigen kann wie imba man ist, inzwischen anspruchslose Bosskämpfe damit auch Lenkradgamerbob eine Chance auf fette Items hat und noch vieles mehr......

Ich hab bis vor kurzen selber Wow gespielt und das seit release. Irgendwann durchschaut man das ganze und stellt fest das immer wieder neue Elemente ins Spiel eingefügt werden, die dafür sorgen sollen das man noch mehr Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringt.

Von diesen "suchtfördernden" Elementen, gibt es in Warhammer recht wenig. Man hat nie das Gefühl etwas zu verpassen oder das man den Anschluss verliert wenn man mal 3 Tage nicht on ist.



> Selbst das Pvp in Wow ist besser als in war



Immer wieder werden irgendwelche Behauptungen aufgestellt ohne Fakten zu liefern, daher würde ich gerne mal deine Argumente dazu hören....aber da können wir wahrscheinlich lange warten. Viele schreiben halt irgendwelchen provokanten Mist um bisschen für Stimmung im Forum zu sorgen.

Also los wir warten auf deine Argumente


----------



## Senubirath (5. Januar 2009)

Ich für meinen teil finde das PVP bei wow nicht besser...

Obwohl.... man kann als Rouge ja Paladine in der bubble two hitten und ihnen dann die neue owned flagge in den hintern rammen (Klar is das jetzt sarkasmus... aber ich bin da ein wenig vorsichtig bevor einer kommt un sagt das er das kann)


Klar is hier das RVR auch manschma net stimmig aber was will man von spielern erwarten die wow-spiel mechaniken verwenden... Healer heilen net, DD's meinen sie können Tanks solo legen... und Taktik..... is das net diese neue suppen sorte? Ich denke wenn viele sich endlich ma eingestehen das Warhammer nicht Warcraft ist und Warhammer Gruppen-orientiert ist würde dieser content vlt ma wieder spaß machen.

Den es kann mir keiner sagen der lvl 40 is das er auch schon RR 80 hat.... das ist der Content (okay... nicht der ganze content aber ein teil)


Nebenbei liebe ich die leute die War mit allem vergleichen.... vergleichen die auch sich selbst mit dem nachbarn... so nach dem motto der hat nen längeren un ich net.... seine alte is geiler un meine net.... der hat en schöneres auto un ich net....


----------



## deccpqcc (5. Januar 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Von diesen "suchtfördernden" Elementen, gibt es in Warhammer recht wenig. Man hat nie das Gefühl etwas zu verpassen oder das man den Anschluss verliert wenn man mal 3 Tage nicht on ist.



ja zweifellos ist dies die große stärke von WAR, auch für deutlich länger als 3 tage übrigens.

ich war das letzte mal vor weihnachten on und habe definitiv nichts  verpasst.
in unsrem gildenforum hab ich gelesen das festungsraids nach wie vor nicht klappen. ich bin sicher das ich auch in nächster zeit nichts verpassen werde.


----------



## Irn-Bru (6. Januar 2009)

> Klar is hier das RVR auch manschma net stimmig aber was will man von spielern erwarten die wow-spiel mechaniken verwenden... Healer heilen net, DD's meinen sie können Tanks solo legen... und Taktik..... is das net diese neue suppen sorte? Ich denke wenn viele sich endlich ma eingestehen das Warhammer nicht Warcraft ist und Warhammer Gruppen-orientiert ist würde dieser content vlt ma wieder spaß machen



Jo aber diese Sorte von Spielern werden denke ich den nächsten Monaten immer weniger. Momentan belasten uns halt viele WoW Spieler mit ihren Anwesenheit, da in WoW im Moment der Content etwas hängt. Bald kommt ja der neue Contentpatch raus und alle könne sich wieder auf hier heissgeliebtes Wow stürzen. Bis dahin werden wir wohl noch paar "mimimi Wow ist besser als War" threads ertragen müssen.

Habt Geduld,bald ist es ausgestanden.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Problem ist das manche dinge nicht mehr als Kritik zu deuten sind... manches nimmt auch schon die groteske form des wow forums an wo es viele threads gibt die keinen sinn ergeben.
> 
> Der punkt ist aber das es manschmal nervt wenn neben den ganzen guten kritiken und vlt auf anregungen dann die leute kommen die eh alles schwarz sehen und dann sagen wow wäre besser oder irgendein anderes spiel das erst kommen wird und dann auch wie war seine fehler haben wird.
> 
> ...



Ich gebe dir ja in vielem Recht, aber wie gesagt: Der Endcontent in War funktioniert noch nicht. War ist im Kern RVR-Spiel. Das heißt, daß diese Sache passen muss, denn in anderen Belangen sieht es gegen die Konkurenz kein Land. Ist natürlich jetzt auch ein Stück weit Geschmackssache. Es ist einfach verdammt frustrierend, wenn man den ganzen Tag ackert um ein Gebiet zu locken und das Spiel gerade dann unspielbar wird, bzw. abschmiert, wenn es richtig interessant wird und an das Eingemachte gehen soll, welches man sich mühsam erarbeitet hat.

Ich weiß, daß hier viele Schwarzmaler unterwegs sind, die eigentlich nur flamen wollen und sich für das Spiel garnicht wirklich interessieren. Ich persönlich gehöre aber nicht dazu. Mir gefällt War. Für einen PVP-Spieler könnte dieses Spiel eine Offenbarung sein, wenn es eben auch funktionieren würde. Und das ganze geht nun halt auch schon eine Weile. Auf Helmgart wären viele schon so weit, eine Festung einzunehmen, wenn das ganze halt laufen würde und im übrigen auch nicht so verbuggt wäre. Da mangelt es nicht nur an der Performance, sondern es gibt auch viele Ungereimtheiten im Aggro-Management des Festungslords, wie ich kürzlich gesehen habe. 

Goa täte gut daran, daß schnell in Schuß zu bringen, sonst werden bald viele Spieler abwandern. Ich merke es bei uns immer wieder, wie die Stimmung plötzlich am Boden ist, weil der Server mal wieder die Krätsche macht, oder das Spiel einfach gerade dann unspielbar wird, wenn es anfängt, richtig spannend zu werden. Natürlich ist das jetzt noch nicht der Weltuntergang, aber in nächster Zeit sollte das dann schon laufen. Denn wie gesagt, kassieren tun sie auch. Also erwarten die Leute ein funktionierendes Spiel. Wenn es um belanglose Sachen geht, dann kann man da gewiss darüber hinweg sehen.

Aber der Kern des Spiels, daß was Warhammer ausmacht, genau das muss laufen, sonst siehts halt nicht rosig aus.


----------



## Senubirath (6. Januar 2009)

Klar... da gebe ich dir auch recht.

Wir sollten abwarten, denn mehr als das können wir eh nicht tun... außer etliche die meinen aufhören zu müssen als druck mittel... Ich kann mich entsinnen das vor dem gestaffelten patch es ansatzweise fast unmöglich war überhaupt was mit den keeps zu machen und langsam aber sicher die in die richtige richtung laufen.

Ich sag ma so... wir ham ja Januar und natürlih ein neues jahr vor uns... wir melden wie gehabt die sachen weiter an Goa und die senden es an Mythic und über kurz oder lang werden wir wieder hotfixes bekommen und so... die unsere performance verbessern werden.


Und bis dahin scheun wir wie wir bestimmte sachen in angriff nehmen werden...


----------



## mephistostraum (6. Januar 2009)

Der Tod eines MMOs ist immer der erste Tag, dann beginnt das Sterben.


Wenn der letzte Char die best mögliche Rüstung hat, wenn Burgen 10.000 geraidet wurden. Wenn man 100.000 Spieler getötet wird, wird alles langweilig. Wenigstens für die meisten. In meiner Gilde beklagt sich jemand über mmos, weil sie letztlich alle gleich sind. Ob nun mehr pvp oder mehr pve ob mehr davon oder weniger von etwas anderem. Letztlich ist es die Jagd nach Leveln, items oder rufrängen oder was auch immer. 

Die Frage also ist nur, wann wird ein Spiel langweiliger. Und da hat wohl jeder eine andere Schmerzgrenze. Noch finde ich WAR gut, weil ich eben noch nicht jeden Endboss gelegt habe und ich eben noch nicht in Altdorf stand.

Doch was wenn ich alles gesehen habe. Hoffentlich kommt dann ein neues Addon, mit neuen Möglichkeiten.


Ich habe DAoc und bisschen WOW gespielt. Beide spiele sind irgendwie ähnlich, dass eine mehr pvp lastiger, das andere mehr pve lastiger. Doch der Tod beginnt am ersten Tag.

Wenn ich meine spielweise betrachte und es mit WAR vergleich, komme ich zu folgendem Ergebnis.

1) ich bin ein pvp spieler, der kein gezerge mag. Und genau deshalb spiele ich szenarien über szenarien über szenarien, scheiß auf die rufpunkte oder darauf, dass ich 500:0 gewinne oder verliere. Aber es gibt eben auch die spannenden Spiele, die volle aufmerksamkeit erfordern. Oh wie ich das liebe.

Wenn ich offenes PVP mit Szenarien vergleiche, komme ich zu einem klaren Ergebnis. Szenarien sind verhältnismäßig spannender. natürlich gab es coole Burgraids, wo wir angegriffen oder gedefft haben. Und es gab unglaublich coole epische Schlachten an denen ich teilgenommen habe. Doch in der Regel läuft ein Raid wie folgt ab. Zerg greift an, gewinnt, zieht weiter. Ich spiele Schamane auf Huss. Und es kommt häufiger vor, wenn wir Burgen einnehmen, dass ich noch nicht einmal heilen müsste, ist der Zerg doch groß genug. Ich suche die Herausforderung, die zahlenmäßig weniger gegeben ist als in Szenarien.

Was ich mir wünschen würde, wären mehr Gelegenheiten, wo zahlenmäßig ebenbürtige Gruppen aufeinander treffen. Das würde ich mir auch im offenen PVP wünschen. So soll es theoretisch in AOC hätte möglich sein können, das bestimmte Gebiete nur von einer bestimmten Zahl an spielern besucht werden könnten. Also so etwas wie ein größeres Sz.

Das ist für mich purer Spielspaß und würde auch langfristig meine Motivation erzeugen. Schöne Kämpfe zwischen  ungefähr gleichstarken gruppen. 

Natürlich wird es in einem MMO immer das Zerg- und das Stammgruppenproblem geben. Das ist  nicht weiter schlimm. Ich lasse mich manchmal ganz gerne von Stammgruppen abfarmen, ist dann so.

Doch letztlich will ich gegen Spieler spielen. Und ich wäre prinzipiell sogar für Arenakämpfe, die keine Imbaitems droppen, sondern spass sind. 

Natürlich macht es mir auch Freude, Gebiete zu locken. Der Aufwand ist schon enorm und es setzt serverweite Planung voraus. Da bin ich auch immer dabei.

Und von daher werde ich auch weiterhin Szenarien spielen, immer und immer wieder, weil es verhältnismäßig spannender ist, als ewig im Zerg rumzulaufen. Ich erinnere mich an einen Tag, da haben wir 20 Schlachtziele und Burgen eingenommen. Und da ich als heiler eh nie guten Bonus bekomme, musste ich nicht heilen. In den Schlachtfeldzielen musste ich noch nicht einmal vom Mount steigen. Dafür habe ich dann ca. 20k Rufpunkte bekommen. Toll.


Achja, ich würde das Spie abbestellen, wenn sie es nicht mit dem Servercrash hinbekommen. Auf Huss haben wir die Ordnung mehrfach angegriffen und immer ist der Server abgeschmiert. Gerade diese Eroberung gehört für mich zum Endcontent. Ich und wohl viele anderen werden mittelfristig das Spiel verlassen. Mein 6 Monatsaccount läuft nohc bis März. Bis dahin werden sie es hoffentlich hinbekommen. 

Lob muss auch mal sein, prinzipiell läuft das Spiel sehr flüssig, Ich kann bei höchster Auflösung und vollen Detail ohne Schatten, Massenschlachten spielen. Das ist besser geworden. 

Letztlich will ich eines im Endcontent, eine faire Chance Altdort angreifen zu können.

Und abschließend, ja, noch gibt es genug Abwechslung in den Inis. Ich bin gerade soweit, dass ich Lost Vale wenigstens ins Auge fassen kann. Mein Wachpostenset wächst. Denn manchmal ist es einfach entspannt schön, mobs zu hauen.

Hier geht Goa einen guten Weg. Von mir aus können die 1000 neue Dungis einfügen, und mit jeder Rüstung schließt man sich das nächste dungi frei über die Behütungen. Wichtig ist doch nur, dass die dort erhaltenden Rüstungen keine allzugroße Auswirkungen auf das PVP haben.

Soll doch jemand ein Drachenfürstenset haben (was es ja noch nicht gibt, lol), solange der Besitzer im pvp auch von einem guten randomequippd spieler umgehauen werden kann. Das ist doch ok.

Denn zur Langzeitmotivation gehört immer auch, ein Ziel zu haben. Und es muss mehr als ein Ziel sein. Immer und immer nur PVP zu ist auch sehr öde. Manchmal brauche ich Abwechslung. Und was mache ich in WAR wenn ich Lost Vale durchabe?

grokaheal, Huss Schamane


----------



## Naridian (6. Januar 2009)

ich glaube es aufs wort das es tödlich nervig ist das die server ständig crashen wenns richtig zur sache geht. aber ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht ernsthaft das mythic /goa/was auch immer hingucken und sagen - hey der server ist gecrasht...machen wir doch einfach garnichts! 

die wissen sehr genau das das funktionieren muss. und sie werden auch hundert prozentig daran was ändern. nur könnt ihr nicht wissen wie viel arbeit das bedeutet, oder was alles für umwege gemacht werden müssen das am ende alles so klappt wie es soll,  ohne das neue probleme dadurch entstehen. man darf nicht vergessen das ihr da mit (vielleicht) einigen hundert personen an ein und dem selben ort steht..das is ne wahnsinns konzentration auf diesem kleinen fleck. 

bin mir sehr sicher das die sich den kopf darüber zerbrechen. das spiel macht sehr viel spaß, und die sinnlosen diskussionen über WAR und WoW kann man sich sparen. WoW = Farmen + auswendig lernen.. nicht mehr nicht weniger. und in bgs zählt wer die bessere ausrüstung hat ist auch gleichzeitig besser. hat rein garnichts mit balance zu tun. aber darum gehts nicht weil WoW nunmal kein PvP/RvR spiel ist. sollte es auch nie sein. 

das die jetzt probleme mit den einzelnen servern haben habt ihr euch auch selbst zuzuschreiben. die wollten garnicht so viele server haben die jetzt total unterbevölkert sind, und open rvr server sollte es ebenfalls nicht geben. sie haben das gemacht weil es sich die leute gewünscht haben. und jetzt wo es da ist wird auch wieder nur schlecht darüber gesprochen. 

WAR fehlt im moment noch einiges was uns versprochen wurde, wo ich persönlich zugeben muss,  das mich das ebenfalls ärgert. die charakterveränderung, die zusätzlichen stadte. aber sie haben gesagt das es kommen wird, und das wird es auch. wie viel geduld man aufbringen möchte hängt von jedem einzelnen selbst ab. für mich lohnt es sich jedenfalls zu warten, das spiel ist noch nicht alt. und jedes mmo brauch zeit um so zu werden bis es für die spieler perfekt wird. 

die ordnung wird noch früh genug die möglichkeit dazu haben die unvermeidliche anzugreifen. und die zerstörung altdorf. ihr seht das alle immer so eng, sicher bezahlt ihr geld und wollt leistung sehen. aber die mehrheit kann sich doch eigentlich nicht beklagen.. wie liefs denn bevor ihr 40 wart? im t1,t2,t3? war die situation da auch so furchtbar? denke nicht. jeder der der meinung ist das es sich lohnt für das spiel noch ein bißchen zu warten,  wird nicht enttäuscht werden..die die nicht warten können.. tja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde sagen ihr werdet was verpassen.. falls ihr nicht mehr zurück kommt


----------



## Klos1 (6. Januar 2009)

Naridian schrieb:


> ich glaube es aufs wort das es tödlich nervig ist das die server ständig crashen wenns richtig zur sache geht. aber ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht ernsthaft das mythic /goa/was auch immer hingucken und sagen - hey der server ist gecrasht...machen wir doch einfach garnichts!



Natürlich glaube ich das nicht. Und ich weiß auch, daß die Sache sehr komplex ist, weil ich selbst beruflich als Programmierer tätig bin. Zwar keine Spiele, trotzdem denke ich sehr wohl, daß ich den Umfang der Arbeit und die damit verbundenen Schwierigkeiten wenigstens halbwegs einschätzen kann.

Aber soll ich dir mal was sagen. Wenn bei uns ein Kunde für ein Softwarepaket eine gewisse Summe bezahlt, dann interessiert es den Kunden einen feuchten, wie komplex die Umsetzung war oder immer noch ist. Er hat bezahlt, daß Ding muss laufen.

Und so läuft es heute nun mal in der Welt. Du bezahlst für eine Leistung oder einen Sachgegenstand und erwartest Qualität. Dabei interessiert es einfach nicht die Bohne, wie komplex die Technik in deinem Audi A6, deinem Quadcore oder was auch immer ist. Du erwartest, daß es läuft. Und genau das tut Warhammer nicht im vollen Umfang, trotzdem bezahlst du aber schon die volle Summe.

Ich denke, jeder hier kann sich vorstellen, daß es mit zu den schwierigsten Sachen gehört, ein Spiel wie Warhammer zu programmieren. Und niemand wird hier auch annehmen, daß die Entwickler bei Goa gerade die Füße auf den Tisch legen und sagen: Hey, mir doch egal. Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt garnicht wissen, wieviel Überstunden die schon geschoben haben.

Trotz all dieser Tatsachen ist es aber dem Kunden ab einen gewissen Zeitpunkt egal. Diese Schmerzgrenze ist verschieden, doch kaum einer wird sich das ewig anschauen und weiterhin bezahlen, obwohl er in seinem Spielspaß stark eingeschränkt wird, bedingt durch technische Schwierigkeiten.

Und da kann die Sache noch so komplex sein, irgendwann interessiert es einfach keinen mehr. Jeder hat sein Päckchen zu tragen und du musst deinen Job genauso erfüllen, um deine Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Wie du es machst, danach frägt keiner.


----------



## Senubirath (6. Januar 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Natürlich glaube ich das nicht. Und ich weiß auch, daß die Sache sehr komplex ist, weil ich selbst beruflich als Programmierer tätig bin. Zwar keine Spiele, trotzdem denke ich sehr wohl, daß ich den Umfang der Arbeit und die damit verbundenen Schwierigkeiten wenigstens halbwegs einschätzen kann.
> 
> Aber soll ich dir mal was sagen. Wenn bei uns ein Kunde für ein Softwarepaket eine gewisse Summe bezahlt, dann interessiert es den Kunden einen feuchten, wie komplex die Umsetzung war oder immer noch ist. Er hat bezahlt, daß Ding muss laufen.
> 
> ...




Klar.... dann kann es auch ma sein das es einen artzt net interessiert wenn ein patient weg stirbt... is doch nur so ein nörgler....

Manschma verstehe ich leute nicht die meinen durchgehend druck machen zu müssen da es ja ihr gekd wäre das nicht richtig eingesetzt wird... Wieso greifen wir die Regierung net an? Wir zahlen doch un die machen nix......

Es ist halb einfacher rumzupöbeln als ma nachzu denken und ggf ma durchzu atmen.

Ich weiß WoW vergleiche sin tausende gefallen aber seht euch doch ma das dort an.... Blizzard lässt sich alles bezahlen... und machen die etwas? Die Server sin genauso marode wie unsere... die ham sogar den nerv Server für ein Event zu belegen un den spieler dort alles dicht zu machen... können ja transen für cash... un so weiter....

Ansatzweiste stört mich nicht die tatsache das in dem spiel noch einiges gemacht werden muss... mich stört die tatsache das es viele selbstverständlich finden sie wie kinder aufzuführen...


----------



## Nachtrot (6. Januar 2009)

> Wieso greifen wir die Regierung net an? Wir zahlen doch un die machen nix......



RV, PV, AV, nichts?


----------



## Kranak90 (6. Januar 2009)

Wenn die Regierung wirklich nichts machen würde, dann wäre schon lange das Chaos ausgebrochen!


----------



## Senubirath (6. Januar 2009)

Okay falsch formuliert gebe ich zu....


Aber was ist mit den anderen sachen? die leuts machen nicht nur vorteilhaftes ud sollte eigendlich nur als wow ferner vergleich dienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt auch viele die sich wegen solchen dingen aufregen un dann nehmens die eh hin.... klar wollen wir was für unser geld... aber das is net unser job...

Wenn man meint man könnte es besser nur zu.... bin dann ma gespannt auf die klone die dann im netzt rumgeistern (der bezug bringt uns zum thema zurück) und dann will ich ma jemanden sehen wie der mit dem druck auskommt der dann auf einen zu kommt...


----------

